# Pakistan vs Australia - March 19, 2011 - Cricket World Cup 2011



## Secret Service

19 March 2011

Group A :

*Pakistan VS Australia *

Time :
Local - 2:30 Pm
GMT - 9:00 am
PST - 2:00 pm

40th ODI Day Night Match


Pakistan has to face Australia on 19 March 2011 49th match of ICC WORLD CUP's 10th Edition.Australia is undefeated after 23 May 1999 when Pakistan beated them by 10 Runs.After which Aussies are Undefeated.Pakistan is very confident to beat Australia again in Group match after 1999 group match.This is a big question in mind of Cricket experts that Will Pakistan Stop them & defeat Australia on 19 March or Australia will remain undefeated in the group stage.It will clear on Saturday.Mike Hussey who's nick is Mr.Cricket has joined team & now Aussies are again strong to win World cup.Saeed Ajmal off spinner of Pakistan team is looking to take ravenge from M.Hussey of T20 2010 semi final last over when Hussey hit him three 6s and one 4 and make his side win against defending champions.Afridi says that may be we will give attack to spinners and he is keen to defeat Australia again.Pointing point out Pakistan as most dangerous team in the tournament.He said that Pakistan is unpredictable and can defeat any team on their day.


----------



## alphamale

this time i m supporting pakistan. i want to see australian juggernaut stopping in world cups.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## amjad_vantage

It wo'nt be a nail biter just one sided match and that will be in favor of Auzzies......


----------



## jahangeer yousaf

i pray for pakistan but impossible for pakistan ..........


----------



## duhastmish

*only pakistan looks like the team which can beat - aussie and proteas. 

and also the only team which can loose against Bangladesh very next day.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jahangeer yousaf

duhastmish said:


> *only pakistan looks like the team which can beat - aussie and proteas.
> 
> and also the only team which can loose against Bangladesh very next day.*


 
lolz very much right i agree with you ..................but we should rid over these akmal brothers they are just a bone in our throat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

jahangeer yousaf said:


> lolz very much right i agree with you ..................but we should rid over these akmal brothers they are just a bone in our throat


 
but who knows may be the new guy who comes back is also fixed ? 

remember the earlier keeper haider he ran away, fixing is not just because of money but for many other precious things. 

for now - pakistan is in great form, they have the best bowling attack , a few complete all rounder , hafiz, razzak, afridi, 

good bowling unit . more than keeping its their opening which is shaky


----------



## Kompromat

Pakistan jeetay ga


----------



## fida jan

pakistan with eat all these banana suit guys


----------



## Skull and Bones

Pakistan is in a much better position than Australia, just look at Australian bowling against Canada today...


----------



## Frankenstein

Pakistan is gona win, i know it and I KNOW IT....shhhhh!


----------



## farhan_9909

INSHALLAH jeet hamari hay

and i dnt want just simple win

i want pakistani team to create records on austrailia

e.g misbah breaking sachin record

afridi getting 6 wickets in a single over.


----------



## Leviza

farhan_9909 said:


> INSHALLAH jeet hamari hay
> 
> and i dnt want just simple win
> 
> i want pakistani team to create records on austrailia
> 
> e.g misbah breaking sachin record
> 
> afridi getting 6 wickets in a single over.


 
Hazaroo khuwashiay aisay jin per dum niklay..............


----------



## Mani2020

oh bhai itna bara cricket ka section nazar nahi aya apko jo yahan bhi cricket shoro kardia


----------



## Secret Service

Mani2020 said:


> oh bhai itna bara cricket ka section nazar nahi aya apko jo yahan bhi cricket shoro kardia


 
where....???


----------



## Secret Service

Mani2020 said:


> oh bhai itna bara cricket ka section nazar nahi aya apko jo yahan bhi cricket shoro kardia


 
ok...sorry i didnt see that....! thanks..


----------



## fida jan

secretservice said:


> where....???


 
members club

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

if pakistan play according to their strength than it will be nail bitter if pakistan bats first and score more than 270 runs than bye bye for aussies in this match


----------



## ZaYYaF

Good luck team Pakistan on Saturday!


----------



## Secret Service

Pakistan have to win....


----------



## Super Falcon

yes we need to win so in quarters we have easy opponent to face and make aussies sweet little bit more may be this is the day which is going to be bad for last 11 years for aussies last time they lost aginast us and we can do it again if in 11 years no one made them losse in WC than it must be we are going to do this in last 2003 we almost hit them hard but symond came in way but if we do same perfomance i dont think so anyone like symond or gilly are playing in aussie team who will turn game on its head this is bad time fr aussies playing in WC what we need to do make pressure on tait and lee if we attack them from the word go if our openers gave us good start and in middle younis and misbah milk their bowler 5 runs in over and openers gave us good start and shafiq scored 40 odd runs boy aussies going to be in trouble


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Pakistan needs to defeat a BIG side now. They have to prove themselves against Aussies, because if they lose, they'll most probably face SA in the quarters.


----------



## Super Falcon

yes one way or other we are playing quarter final with aussies


----------



## Secret Service

i hope Shoaib will give his best...>!


----------



## F-16_Falcon

secretservice said:


> Pakistan have to win....


 
Pakistan will win. 

If misbah and afridi click today no one can stop pakistan.


----------



## ZaYYaF

F-16_Falcon said:


> Pakistan will win.
> 
> If misbah and afridi click* today* no one can stop pakistan.


 
Dude, its tomorrow!


----------



## PoKeMon

I want Pakistan to loose.

Because I want Ind pak clash in quarterfinals.


----------



## WAQAS119

According to Chummi baba Pakistan is gona win this match


----------



## Secret Service

IND_PAK said:


> I want Pakistan to loose.
> 
> Because I want Ind pak clash in quarterfinals.


 
you want Aussies in Final again .....


----------



## Mani2020

On paper Aus have more chance because of their strong fielding,opening and bowling and Pakistan's poor fielding,bad opening and fragile batting also the way akmal is keeping but you never know with Pakistan team

but Pakistan against AUS have won very few matches ,i hope they can utilize the advantage of Ponting's poor form with the bat this time around .


----------



## Kinetic

If Pakistan wins, it will be top team of group A and if lose than it will be 4th.


----------



## Abhishek_

hoping pakistan wins, chak de phatte!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Kinetic said:


> If Pakistan wins, it will be top team of group A and if lose than it will be 4th.


 
In other words, they will either play SA or West Indies-England in all likelihood.


----------



## WAQAS119

Contact chummi baba to know about future of this world cup!


----------



## ashok321

WAQAS119 said:


> Contact chummi baba to know about future of this world cup!


 
Gambling guru says its India which is hot fav....

2011 Cricket World Cup Betting - Odds, Tips & Previews


----------



## ashok321

Weather forecast is full of rain between Pakistan n Australia. So a smart DL cookie will have his way...


----------



## Kinetic

ashok321 said:


> In other words, they will either play SA or West Indies-England in all likelihood.


 
Win ( face WI/England) and lose (face South Africa). 

BTW all the best to Pakistan. Aussie shouldn't win this WC as said by many. I will support any team against Aussies.


----------



## Karachiite

My line up:
Kamran Akmal
Mohd. Hafeez
Abdul Razzak
Asad Shafiq
Younis Khan
Misbah ul Haq
Umar Akmal
Shahid Afridi
Umar Gul
Shoaib Akhtar/Junaid Khan
Saeed Ajmal

I'm pretty sure that Rehman will start instead of Ajmal and they will open bowling with him. Junaid Khan might be in today's match.


----------



## ZaYYaF

Karachiite said:


> My line up:
> Kamran Akmal
> Mohd. Hafeez
> Abdul Razzak
> Asad Shafiq
> Younis Khan
> Misbah ul Haq
> Umar Akmal
> Shahid Afridi
> Umar Gul
> Shoaib Akhtar/Junaid Khan
> Saeed Ajmal
> 
> I'm pretty sure that Rehman will start instead of Ajmal and they will open bowling with him. Junaid Khan might be in today's match.


 
Geo says, Shoaib Akhtar won't be playing.


----------



## Karachiite

Then either Wahab Riaz or Junaid Khan will replace him. Although for some reason I think they will play Junaid Khan, thats why they were hiding him before.He didn't even play against the minnow teams.


----------



## Awesome

If Pakistan wins, they end up 1st in the table

If they lose they end up last (amongst qualifying teams).

What a set up for Pakistan.


----------



## Rafael

I have a bad news for you guys 

Tomorrow the cable operators all over Pakistan have called for a strike and they have planned to observe a complete black out, which means that no channel and I repeat no channel what so ever will be aired. And this is all over a row between Geo and other channels. So call you internet service providers and immediately upgrade you internet packages and speed. You may need it tomorrow if you are interested in Pak vs Australia


----------



## W.11

raheel1 said:


> I have a bad news for you guys
> 
> Tomorrow the cable operators all over Pakistan have called for a strike and they have planned to observe a complete black out, which means that no channel and I repeat no channel what so ever will be aired. And this is all over a row between Geo and other channels. So call you internet service providers and immediately upgrade you internet packages and speed. You may need it tomorrow if you are interested in Pak vs Australia


 
bad news laane waale ko thukai pade gi ab 

btw itna imp match our black out, bhai one match tu sakun se dekhne de dia karo, phir jitna din chahe black out karo, nobody watches shitty pakkii channels anyway

i cant understand yeh sab pakistan main hi q hota hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

Australia last defeat in world cup was in 1999 league matches from Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

australia will win....


----------



## W.11

DesiGuy said:


> australia will win....


 
if it loses, i would personally fk you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafael

KarachiPunk said:


> bad news laane waale ko thukai pade gi ab
> 
> btw itna imp match our black out, bhai one match tu sakun se dekhne de dia karo, phir jitna din chahe black out karo, nobody watches shitty pakkii channels anyway
> 
> i cant understand yeh sab pakistan main hi q hota hai


 
Bhai mera kaam tha bataana...Aaagey aap jaano aap ne kia kerna hai


----------



## W.11

KarachiPunk said:


> if it loses, i would personally fk you


 
but it would be child abuse 

---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------




raheel1 said:


> Bhai mera kaam tha bataana...Aaagey aap jaano aap ne kia kerna hai


 
bhai mere pass tu sky hai, in uk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

DesiGuy said:


> australia will win....


 
wanna bet?


----------



## THE MASK

WAQAS119 said:


> Contact chummi baba to know about future of this world cup!


 
who is "Chummi Baba"?

kon hai ye??


----------



## @nline

Maybe there is a threat of rain tomorrow during this match.


----------



## Mani2020

raheel1 said:


> I have a bad news for you guys
> 
> Tomorrow the cable operators all over Pakistan have called for a strike and they have planned to observe a complete black out, which means that no channel and I repeat no channel what so ever will be aired. And this is all over a row between Geo and other channels. So call you internet service providers and immediately upgrade you internet packages and speed. You may need it tomorrow if you are interested in Pak vs Australia


 

Don't worry PTV zinda baad


----------



## Mani2020

ashok321 said:


> Weather forecast is full of rain between Pakistan n Australia. So a smart DL cookie will have his way...


 
na kar yar , not this time man .i want full match otherwise it will just spoil my weekend,btw who told you about weather forecast


----------



## Secret Service

Mani2020 said:


> na kar yar , not this time man .i want full match otherwise it will just spoil my weekend,btw who told you about weather forecast


 
Chance of Rain in Colombo....


----------



## BladeMaster

i think its going to be a good game... australia isnt playing that good, and pakistan will be tough opposition

i think it could go both ways

but i am barracking for australia wooot


----------



## Mani2020

*Weather forecast*

The weather in Sri Lanka is likely to disturb the world cup group A match between Australia and Pakistan. Weather forecast for Colombo predicts* it will be thunderstorm in the afternoon and the match could be affected or might be abandoned.*
The match is scheduled to be played at the R Premadasa Stadium in Colombo, Sri Lanka on Saturday,March 19.
Earlier this month, match between Sri Lanka and Australia was washed out by the rain. If it rained then it will be another loss of a big match in the recent world cup.
Pakistan and Australia are fully prepared for the big game, but weather seems to be an obstacle, who knows it will be rain or not ?


----------



## Mani2020

lol if the match gets drawn due to rain than it will result into 1 point each for both teams which will place Pakistan at number 3 position after Aus and SL respectively .

and you know what does it mean?* it means it will be Pakistan vs India QF*

only if india wins from WI


----------



## Mani2020

BladeMaster said:


> i think its going to be a good game... australia isnt playing that good, and pakistan will be tough opposition
> 
> i think it could go both ways
> 
> but i am barracking for australia wooot


 
it will only be a good match rather it will only be a match if the weather forecast proves wrong.


----------



## Secret Service

Mani2020 said:


> *Weather forecast*
> 
> The weather in Sri Lanka is likely to disturb the world cup group A match between Australia and Pakistan. Weather forecast for Colombo predicts* it will be thunderstorm in the afternoon and the match could be affected or might be abandoned.*
> The match is scheduled to be played at the R Premadasa Stadium in Colombo, Sri Lanka on Saturday,March 19.
> Earlier this month, match between Sri Lanka and Australia was washed out by the rain. If it rained then it will be another loss of a big match in the recent world cup.
> Pakistan and Australia are fully prepared for the big game, but weather seems to be an obstacle, who knows it will be rain or not ?


 
Rain can be good for Pakistan.....if Pakistan will losing.....1 point to both teams , Pakistam ll be at no 2..


----------



## BladeMaster

Mani2020 said:


> it will only be a good match rather it will only be a match if the weather forecast proves wrong.


 
indeed, maybe they should have a game of indoor cricket instead


----------



## Mani2020

secretservice said:


> Rain can be good for Pakistan.....if Pakistan will losing.....1 point to both teams , Pakistam ll be at no 2..


 
nah your calculation is wrong it will place Pakistan at number 3 position .

SL already have 9 points and if tomorrow's match gets drawn then both Pak will have 9 points while Aus will have 10 points each but as the NRR of SL and AUS is better than that of Pak so it will place SL and Aus ahead of Pakistan 

In that case if india wins from WI it will be a Pak vs India QF


----------



## Secret Service

Mani2020 said:


> nah your calculation is wrong it will place Pakistan at number 3 position .
> 
> SL already have 9 points and if tomorrow's match gets drawn then both Pak and Aus will also have 9 points each but as the NRR of SL and AUS is better than that of Pak so it will place SL and Aus ahead of Pakistan
> 
> In that case if india wins from WI it will be a *Pak vs India QF*


 
i want that match....


----------



## Mani2020

BladeMaster said:


> indeed, maybe they should have a game of indoor cricket instead


 
I personally think the way number of games get ruined by bad weather specially in mega events ,ICC needs to take some steps ,may be they can pass a rule for the cricketing countries to build indoor stadiums ,like the stadium with convertable roofs atleast that will help the game .i think there is an indoor stadium in AUS


----------



## Mani2020

secretservice said:


> i want that match....


 
Personally i don't want that, because if it happens thn the match will be in Ahmedaabad infront of a hostile crowd and various other factors also having an impact on the game ,so it will not be good for the game specially with the two big matches still to come

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BladeMaster

Mani2020 said:


> nah your calculation is wrong it will place Pakistan at number 3 position .
> 
> SL already have 9 points and if tomorrow's match gets drawn then both Pak and Aus will also have 9 points each but as the NRR of SL and AUS is better than that of Pak so it will place SL and Aus ahead of Pakistan
> 
> In that case if india wins from WI it will be a Pak vs India QF



actually your wrong too.. australia already has 9 points, due to winning 4 times and sharing 1 point with sri lanka

if match is called off, australia will lead the group table.. if australia lose, then pakistan will be on top of the ladder

if we do indeed share points, the ladder will end up like this... australia, sri lanka, pakistan, new zealand


----------



## BladeMaster

Mani2020 said:


> I personally think the way number of games get ruined by bad weather specially in mega events ,ICC needs to take some steps ,may be they can pass a rule for the cricketing countries to build indoor stadiums ,like the stadium with convertable roofs atleast that will help the game .i think there is an indoor stadium in AUS


 
lol.. indoor cricket is alot different to normal cricket... ur thinking of it as being normal.. alot of our stadiums here can close the roof and keep the rain out yes


----------



## Mani2020

BladeMaster said:


> actually your wrong too.. australia already has 9 points, due to winning 4 times and sharing 1 point with sri lanka
> 
> if match is called off, australia will lead the group table.. if australia lose, then pakistan will be on top of the ladder
> 
> if we do indeed share points, the ladder will end up like this... australia, sri lanka, pakistan, new zealand


 
mybad ,but still in this case too if game gets washed out *Pakistan will be at number 3 position *

---------- Post added at 02:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 AM ----------




BladeMaster said:


> lol.. indoor cricket is alot different to normal cricket... ur thinking of it as being normal.. alot of our stadiums here can close the roof and keep the rain out yes


 
lol i thought by indoor you mean covered stadiums


----------



## BladeMaster

if pakistan loses... you will stay 4th on the ladder... draw and you go to third, win, and you go to first


haha nah, i meant real indoor cricket lol.. but yeh why dont they hook up a massive tarp to cover the stadium and make the rain fall outside stadium? lol


----------



## Mani2020

You all pray for a sunny day so we can have a good match


----------



## Mani2020

BladeMaster said:


> if pakistan loses... you will stay 4th on the ladder... draw and you go to third, win, and you go to first
> 
> 
> haha nah, i meant real indoor cricket lol.. but yeh why dont they hook up a massive tarp to cover the stadium and make the rain fall outside stadium? lol


 
yes lol we are in a magic position we can have 3 results and through 3 results we can get any of these positions with the exception of the 2nd one 

Yeah they can ,the way they are earning they can build such infra-structure ,but i think they are insane to think of such issues


----------



## BladeMaster

Mani2020 said:


> yes lol we are in a magic position we can have 3 results and through 3 results we can get any of these positions with the exception of the 2nd one
> 
> Yeah they can ,the way they are earning they can build such infra-structure ,but i think they are insane to think of such issues


 
in any case, this game only really matters for bragging right and position of who to face in finals... maybe it would suit pakistan or australia better to lose, so they can go against a weaker opponent in first week of finals


----------



## Mani2020

BladeMaster said:


> in any case, this game only really matters for bragging right and position of who to face in finals... maybe it would suit pakistan or australia better to lose, so they can go against a weaker opponent in first week of finals


 
Actually it will be gamble because the positions in group B are still not that clear 
.for instance if india wins from WI ,india will remain at 2nd that means the 3rd team from group A will face india and WI will slip to number 4 and that means 1st from group A will face them but in case if india looses from WI then WI will jump to 2nd position and England at number 4 while india at number 3 so there is a complete change of dynamics here


----------



## BladeMaster

well in that case... either a draw or a win is in aus best interest.. and winning is in pakistans interest

england is crap... and i dont see WI beating india


----------



## Evil Flare

Summary

Remove the draw match out of equation ..

if Pakistan win .. Easier team in QF
if Pakistan Loose then PAK vs SA in QF


Thats it ..

Now wait for match to Begin ...


----------



## mikkix

secretservice said:


> i want that match....


 
if it happens then this will be the last time i watch cricket b/c pakistan cant beat india in CWC.


----------



## JonAsad

The realistic scenario-

Pakistan losses to Australia-

Group A-
Australia-
Sri Lanka-
New Zealand-
Pakistan-

West Indies losses to India-
Bangladesh looses to South Africa-

Group B-
South Africa-
India-
West Indies-
England-


Quarters of my concern-

Pakistan vs South Africa-
India vs New Zealand-

My prediction baba died right here- so next i am clueless -


----------



## Mani2020

BladeMaster said:


> well in that case... either a draw or a win is in aus best interest.. and winning is in pakistans interest
> 
> *england is crap*... and i dont see WI beating india



expected from an aussie lol


----------



## Mani2020

*@Glorious resolve*

match ho tau sahi yar ,rain is expected with a thunderstorm


----------



## Mani2020

lou ji cable operators ne saray private channel band kardiye, yahan koi eik musibat ha 

can somebody provide me with the link of watching live cricket extra?


----------



## AHMED85

if Pakistan def the Australia and India than its make upset in the entire world cup. it is tuff but possible to win the match against Aus and India.. 
i think if our team play the match with out think they playing with india and Australia than no doubt they surviving.

Noting is impossible...


----------



## Awesome

Pakistan are best when they are the underdogs. On paper, Pakistan has no single player that can trouble the Aussie batsmen or make easy runs on their bowling.

Every player will have to bring their A game against Australia and play with all their heart. Australian team is a machine, Pakistani team plays with heart and on any given day that can be the difference between winning and losing.

&#1606;&#1614;&#1589;&#1618;&#1585;&#1612; &#1605;&#1616;&#1617;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1616; &#1608;&#1614;&#1601;&#1614;&#1578;&#1618;&#1581;&#1612; &#1602;&#1614;&#1585;&#1616;&#1610;&#1576;&#1612;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BladeMaster

i am thinking south africa is a BIG chance to win the world cup


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

Asim Aquil said:


> ...
> 
> &#1606;&#1614;&#1589;&#1618;&#1585;&#1612; &#1605;&#1616;&#1617;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1616; &#1608;&#1614;&#1601;&#1614;&#1578;&#1618;&#1581;&#1612; &#1602;&#1614;&#1585;&#1616;&#1610;&#1576;&#1612;



Not for the petty, insignificant things like cricket, thank you. Overture for bigger things, overture to bigger things, naSruminAllaah.


----------



## JonAsad

Asim Aquil said:


> Pakistan are best when they are the underdogs. On paper, Pakistan has no single player that can trouble the Aussie batsmen or make easy runs on their bowling.
> 
> Every player will have to bring their A game against Australia and play with all their heart. Australian team is a machine, Pakistani team plays with heart and on any given day that can be the difference between winning and losing.
> 
> &#1606;&#1614;&#1589;&#1618;&#1585;&#1612; &#1605;&#1616;&#1617;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1616; &#1608;&#1614;&#1601;&#1614;&#1578;&#1618;&#1581;&#1612; &#1602;&#1614;&#1585;&#1616;&#1610;&#1576;&#1612;


 
If you dont mind- i have copied your signature -


----------



## Roybot

Australia is going to win the world cup again.


----------



## JonAsad

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Not for the petty, insignificant things like cricket, thank you. Overture for bigger things, overture to bigger things, naSruminAllaah.


 
Islam has been complicated by such things- pls keep it simple- 
help from Allah and a near victory- indeed for Pakistani team today-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

whats the weather forecast????

---------- Post added at 01:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 PM ----------




roy_gourav said:


> Australia is going to win the world cup again.


 
abhi yeh group match nai hua, tu ne australia ko WC jistwaadia???


----------



## Awesome

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Not for the petty, insignificant things like cricket, thank you. Overture for bigger things, overture to bigger things, naSruminAllaah.


 
Jaanay de gussa yaar, its not like there is a finite number of Dua's I can ask from Allah, so maango and remember, Saroo ka darakht hota sabse ooncha hai lekin koi phal (edible) nahi lugta uspe.


----------



## JanjaWeed

hey.. is katmal brothers playing??


----------



## Mani2020

*Kamran akmal is opening in today's match as of latest news *


----------



## Awesome

> Australia won the toss and elected to bat



lol 50% match gaya . Teams ne humari chirh bana di hai, to make us chase, humse chase nahi hota.

250 humari limit hai isse zyada chase nahi karsakte.


----------



## Mani2020

*Umer gul,riaz ,afridi, AR and ajmal were seen bowling on practice wicket ,there was no shoiab akhtar it means Pakistan is going with Riaz instead of Akhtar and Ajmal instead of Abdul Rehman *


----------



## Awesome

*Australia team
*BJ Haddin&#8224;, SR Watson, RT Ponting*, MJ Clarke, CL White, MEK Hussey, SPD Smith, MG Johnson, B Lee, JJ Krejza, SW Tait

*Pakistan team*
Mohammad Hafeez, Kamran Akmal&#8224;, Asad Shafiq, Younis Khan, Misbah-ul-Haq, Umar Akmal, Abdul Razzaq, Shahid Afridi*, Abdur Rehman, Umar Gul, Wahab Riaz


----------



## Roybot

KarachiPunk said:


> abhi yeh group match nai hua, tu ne australia ko WC jistwaadia???



Yaar India bolunga to yahan Pakistani marenge Pakistan bolunga to Indian marenge. So I stick with Australia


----------



## Mani2020

Asim Aquil said:


> lol 50% match gaya . Teams ne humari chirh bana di hai, to make us chase, humse chase nahi hota.
> 
> 250 humari limit hai isse zyada chase nahi karsakte.


 
lou phir toss har gaye na kar yar,yeh afridi toss bhi nahi jeat sakta ,chasing tau hamari ka koi hal nahi zimbabwe k khilaf nahi hoti sahi tau


----------



## Mani2020

Asim Aquil said:


> *Australia team
> *BJ Haddin, SR Watson, RT Ponting*, MJ Clarke, CL White, MEK Hussey, SPD Smith, MG Johnson, B Lee, JJ Krejza, SW Tait
> 
> *Pakistan team*
> Mohammad Hafeez, Kamran Akmal, Asad Shafiq, Younis Khan, Misbah-ul-Haq, Umar Akmal, Abdul Razzaq, Shahid Afridi*, *Abdur Rehman,* Umar Gul, Wahab Riaz


 
Yar mujhe samajh nahi ati yeh ic banday ko kyoun khilatay hain instead of ajmal ,he is not a wicket taker yar kiya chawali ha .ajmal is much better bowler than him but again the biasedness comes into play


----------



## ZaYYaF

Array yaar, its raining................................................................. here.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Asim Aquil said:


> lol 50% match gaya . Teams ne humari chirh bana di hai, to make us chase, humse chase nahi hota.
> 
> 250 humari limit hai isse zyada chase nahi karsakte.


 
ladai shuru hone ke pehle hi hatyar daal dhi? c'mon yaar!! have some faith in your boys. they did well so far.


----------



## Mani2020

ZaYYaF said:


> Array yaar, its raining................................................................. here.


 
na kar yar sahi bta


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Go Pakistan Goooooooo !!


----------



## JonAsad

JanjaWeed said:


> hey.. is katmal brothers playing??


 
Who katmal??- Sorry i didn't get it -


----------



## ZaYYaF

Chasing is going to be difficult. But I hope our team does good at bowling and then chase it down, praying for it!

---------- Post added at 01:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------




Mani2020 said:


> na kar yar sahi bta


 
Barish ho rahi hey yaar bahir. Its true!!


----------



## Awesome

Mani2020 said:


> Yar mujhe samajh nahi ati yeh ic banday ko kyoun khilatay hain instead of ajmal ,he is not a wicket taker yar kiya chawali ha .ajmal is much better bowler than him but again the biasedness comes into play


 
He is a wicket taker... Iske saath twice garbar hui hai.

1. Kamran Akmal, Hasb-e-rawayat missed 2 stumping chances (and took 2 stumping chances) in one match. Otherwise he would've had 4 stump outs in one match!
2. Afridi gave him opening bowler role against NZ and How was playing, and you know how How played. Tuk. Tuk. Tuk.

His performance in Colombo was good against SL and so he can be tried again.


----------



## Rafael

abbey ek haftey mein hi itni bad news??


----------



## Mani2020

ZaYYaF said:


> Array yaar, its raining................................................................. here.


 
jhotay banday wahan dhoop nikali ha tunai dara diya tha


----------



## JonAsad

Bhaion be realistic- we have already lost the match- batting 2ndd- qismat hi kharab hai hamari yaaaRRRRRRR-----


----------



## Mani2020

Asim Aquil said:


> He is a wicket taker... Iske saath twice garbar hui hai.
> 
> 1. Kamran Akmal, Hasb-e-rawayat missed 2 stumping chances (and took 2 stumping chances) in one match. Otherwise he would've had 4 stump outs in one match!
> 2. Afridi gave him opening bowler role against NZ and How was playing, and you know how How played. Tuk. Tuk. Tuk.
> 
> His performance in Colombo was good against SL and so he can be tried again.


 
AUS have couple opf left handers and for them off spinner would have been an ideal choice in shape of Ajmal

Ther question is Shoiab bowls one bad over and he goes out and akmal continuously performs poorly but still everyone backs him up


----------



## JanjaWeed

Glorious Resolve said:


> Who katmal??- Sorry i didn't get it -



ya.. i bet u din't!! btw why u r not supporting oz today??


----------



## Mani2020

Glorious Resolve said:


> Bhaion be realistic- we have already lost the match- batting 2ndd- qismat hi kharab hai hamari yaaaRRRRRRR-----


 
lol the same thing was said by the host of cricket anaylsis on PTV that after Pakistan have lost the toss my confidence is shaking now lol we know there have been few chases in colombo .

80% of the time team batting first won the match


----------



## Evil Flare

Why the Fcuk Shoaib is not playing ??? 


What happen ?


----------



## Mani2020

*Glorious resolve 
*
flag change kar jaldi


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*I hope pakistan will win this match...*


----------



## Awesome

Bachpan se humari yehi aadat rahi hai, win the toss and ask for batting.


----------



## Devil Soul

good toss to win ... come on PAK........ u can do it

---------- Post added at 01:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 PM ----------




Asim Aquil said:


> Bachpan se humari yehi aadat rahi hai, win the toss and ask for batting.


 
Aus won the toss & elected to Bat ...


----------



## Spring Onion

Pakistan bowling

---------- Post added at 02:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 PM ----------




Asim Aquil said:


> Bachpan se humari yehi aadat rahi hai, win the toss and ask for batting.


 
yeh as if we can chase 

---------- Post added at 02:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 PM ----------

Aus 1-0-------


----------



## Evil Flare

2.25pm Shoaib has just posed for a picture on the boundary's edge with his fellow speedsters, Brett Lee and Shaun Tait. How lovely. Blimey, those three can be quick on their day ...


----------



## Devil Soul

Abdu to bowl now...


----------



## JanjaWeed

whatever the result. i hope pakistan doesn't come 3rd in the table. 1st, 2nd, or 4th is fine!!


----------



## Devil Soul

1st ball & goes for 4

---------- Post added at 02:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 PM ----------

Big appeal for LBW


----------



## Evil Flare

Who give Spinner the opening over ? Afridi is out of his mind ?


----------



## Devil Soul

preview taken

---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 PM ----------

might be going to leg side......


----------



## Awesome

Afridi ka dimagh kharab hai jo phir rehman ko de dia

2 problems

1. Rehman ki ball spin nahi hogi
2. Abdul Razzaq ki ball swing nahi hogi.


----------



## Devil Soul

thats OUT.. it was hitting the leg stump......... come on man


----------



## JanjaWeed

why is that not out? it's going hit leg stump full!!


----------



## Evil Flare

Why shoaib is not playing ?


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*wasnt that out!!!*


----------



## Birruna

Aus is quietly coasting through in this worldcup except for Ponting's tantrum. I think Aus will win this one.


----------



## JanjaWeed

oh.. no.. umar gul is broken down!!


----------



## Wonderer

On Akmal's insistence Afridi wasted one referral.


----------



## Devil Soul

Oh no Gul is in trouble... he is having prob bowling ......


----------



## Evil Flare

Umar Gul Injured ..... now we don't even have Shoaib


----------



## Wonderer

dont u guys think Pakistan shld have batted first as bowling is there strength.


----------



## Devil Soul

Wonderer said:


> dont u guys think Pakistan shld have batted first as bowling is there strength.


 
yeah but we loss the toss...


----------



## Evil Flare

Wonderer said:


> dont u guys think Pakistan shld have batted first as bowling is there strength.


 

Which bowing & which strength


----------



## Devil Soul

Gul is up & running


----------



## JanjaWeed

Birruna said:


> Aus is quietly coasting through in this worldcup except for Ponting's tantrum. I think Aus will win this one.


 
don't worry.. there will be a change of weather when they start playing the knock out matches in india!!


----------



## Evil Flare

What's the matter with Umar Gul? His knee looks to have locked up at the top of his mark, and he's in proper trouble. He tries to run in, but pulls up after a couple of paces, and now the physio is rushing out. This is not good at all. It looks as though he went down heavily on his kneecap while fielding in the last over. Lots of concerned looks out there


----------



## ZaYYaF

Mani2020 said:


> jhotay banday wahan dhoop nikali ha tunai dara diya tha


 
Haripur mein barish ho rahi thi, ab ruk gayi. Sorry, light bhi chali gayi thi.


----------



## Devil Soul

GUL u beauty ............bowled.... watson...................................


----------



## compak

1 down yaaaaaaaahooooooooooooo


----------



## Evil Flare

4.3
Umar Gul to Watson, OUT


----------



## alibaz

Watson ki watt by Umar Gul


----------



## ZaYYaF

Watson going back with a heavy heart!


----------



## ashok321

gul ne gul khila diye baba


----------



## Devil Soul

12/1 5 ovr


----------



## Devil Soul

SIXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Devil Soul

21/1 7 ovr


----------



## SAUD-404

Good start by Pakistan !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Flare

khatmal ne phir bol chor deee


----------



## Evil Flare

SAUD-404 said:


> Good start by Pakistan !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
What good start ?? agar 4 out ho chuke hote to phir good start hota


----------



## Devil Soul

4 wides...

---------- Post added at 02:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:42 PM ----------

BIG appeal for LBW

---------- Post added at 02:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 PM ----------

hit him high ....


----------



## Evil Flare

Umar Gul to Ponting, 5 wides, whoops. That was Gul's first show of aggression, and ropey as Akmal's keeping may be, he was never going to intercept that!


----------



## JanjaWeed

news from the other match.. SA beat BD. so SA, INDIA, ENGLAND qualify for last 8. BD out of the tournament!!


----------



## Wonderer

Sorry I think I mis herad the commentator.


----------



## Devil Soul

slow delivery... put away for 4


----------



## SAUD-404

Can we watch this match now on PTV because that other match is over between SA vs BA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devil Soul

Afridi is warming up...


----------



## SAUD-404

Aamir Zia said:


> What good start ?? agar 4 out ho chuke hote to phir good start hota


Yeah if we are were playing aginst Canada 

---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 PM ----------

What is the latest score ????????????


----------



## Devil Soul

37/1 11 ovr


----------



## Spring Onion

Pakistani team today acting confident . good change


----------



## genmirajborgza786

444444444444444444444


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jana said:


> Pakistani team today acting confident . good change



why are they 'acting'? shouldn't they be feeling confident, instead??


----------



## Devil Soul

top edge goes for a 4 behind WK.....


----------



## JanjaWeed

wow.. check that six out? that was spooky!!


----------



## genmirajborgza786

666666666666666666666666


----------



## Devil Soul

Riaz is erratic ....


----------



## ashok321

Whether Pakistan wins this or not!
They dont meet fav (India) in the QF anyway...
So their early exit is saved...

Australia odds: .50 paisa..


----------



## Spring Onion

JanjaWeed said:


> why are they 'acting'? shouldn't they be feeling confident, instead??


 
lolzz just like your id acting like the one i have 

the word was used by me the team indeed is confident today thats a good change.


----------



## genmirajborgza786

444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Devil Soul

4 more lovely cover drive... time to change riaz


----------



## Spring Onion

ashok321 said:


> Whether Pakistan wins this or not!
> They dont meet fav (India) in the QF anyway...
> So their early exit is saved...


 
oh you again welcome back AShok. we are waiting for your Afridi centric remarks


----------



## ashok321

Jana said:


> oh you again welcome back AShok. we are waiting for your Afridi centric remarks


 
Oye kithey mar gya ni twada Afridi..

Doom doom Afridi - lagta hai shaheed ho gaya ...


----------



## genmirajborgza786

not out nonono


----------



## ashok321

Har baal pe ye Shaheed Afriqi acting karda hai...


----------



## Evil Flare

ashok321 said:


> Har baal pe ye Shaheed Afriqi acting karda hai...


 
nahi ko kya Naache


----------



## ashok321

Ye Shaheed Afriqi na batting karta hai - na bowling - fir ye captain kahekuuuuuuu baba...


----------



## Spring Onion

OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## jaunty

as always cheating aussies. GTFO ponting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

out out out out out


----------



## Evil Flare

Aussie Kuttay Cheator .. Umpire bhi Andha hai ,,,

---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:23 PM ----------

Ponting knew that it genuine edge then why he didnot leave the pitch like Hashim Amla .


----------



## alibaz

Why this stupid umpire couldn't see such a big edge. May be he never concentrated on it, probably Akmal was not expected to hold it


----------



## JanjaWeed

hey.. bit of a handbag between aus & pak players!!


----------



## Kinetic

Aus 75/2 after 18.2 overs.

Good going Pakistan.


----------



## Spring Onion

whats the guess what will Aussies safe score here ?


----------



## Archie

AUSTRALIA 77/2

Punter outttt


----------



## alibaz

Aamir Zia said:


> Aussie Kuttay Cheator .. Umpire bhi Andha hai ,,,
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:23 PM ----------
> 
> Ponting knew that it genuine edge then why he didnot leave the pitch like Hashim Amla .



Cause he is neither Amla nor Tendulkar.


----------



## Devil Soul

ponto a cheat...lol


----------



## genmirajborgza786

4444444444


----------



## Archie

Jana said:


> whats the guess what will Aussies safe score here ?


 
anything above 260 and aussie will win


----------



## alibaz

Jana said:


> whats the guess what will Aussies safe score here ?



Any thing +250 and good first 15 overs in bowling


----------



## Varad

If Pakistan wins here, India is going to face Australia. ( Not Good)
If they lose, we face new Zealand which i think is the best case for us.(All this assuming we beat WI or a draw)
Also, if Pakistan loses they face SA.


----------



## genmirajborgza786

yo thats a scary crew


----------



## ashok321

OHHH NOOOOOOOOO

*Sehwag doubtful for West Indies match*


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Nice ball by Riaz , Good Catch taken by Akmal , Haddin on his way
Pakistan ZIndabad


----------



## JanjaWeed

ohehe.. nother gone. looking good for pak.. guys!!


----------



## Hyde

Australia 90/3 after 23.4 overs

looks like a very balanced score but Australia has a little advantage here because Pakistan is batting second and may not be able to chase big total. I hope we can restrict them below 250

Aameen


----------



## Kinetic

Varad said:


> If Pakistan wins here, *India is going to face Australia. ( Not Good)*
> If they lose, we face new Zealand which i think is the best case for us.(All this assuming we beat WI or a draw)
> Also, if Pakistan loses they face SA.


 
Aus's performance is deteriorating, we just beat them in the warm up. It will not be difficult to beat them again. Both team will have chances of winning.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Ladayi ho jaati abhi....I dont like clarks attitude towards younis .....Younis just came in to reduce the tension and this clarke pushed him with his hand...f****ing aussies..*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Evil Flare

Varad said:


> If Pakistan wins here, India is going to face Australia. ( Not Good)
> If they lose, we face new Zealand which i think is the best case for us.(All this assuming we beat WI or a draw)
> Also, if Pakistan loses they face SA.


 

is ka mutlab 1 teer se 2 shikaar ..


----------



## Hyde

Jana said:


> whats the guess what will Aussies safe score here ?


 
220+ is a psychologically a very tough target for Pakistanis. 80% chances are they will lose the game

can't say about this match though... may be around 250 would be a good target to test Pakistan batting line up


----------



## genmirajborgza786

outttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Varad

Aamir Zia said:


> is ka mutlab 1 teer se 2 shikaar ..



hahahahaha....... hopefully

---------- Post added at 04:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 PM ----------




Kinetic said:


> Aus's performance is deteriorating, we just beat them in the warm up. It will not be difficult to beat them again. Both team will have chances of winning.


 
well true, but will be a very difficult match


----------



## WAQAS119

So I am back!


----------



## genmirajborgza786

outttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Devil Soul

thats runout..............


----------



## alibaz

White gone, its 4 down now


----------



## JanjaWeed

looking good guys!! even the fielding is impressive today!!


----------



## DaRk WaVe

4 out ho ga kia?


----------



## T-Faz

How much blood money will Akmals family take?

---------- Post added at 11:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 AM ----------




DaRk WaVe said:


> 4 out ho ga kia?


 
What language is this?


----------



## JonAsad

Another one OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT- 

Aus 5 down -

yh msg unk liye hai jinki cables down hein -
waisay kis kis ki down hein?


----------



## JanjaWeed

T-Faz said:


> How much blood money will Akmals family take?


 
oye.. he is been good so far!! what u planning to do??


----------



## DaRk WaVe

T-Faz said:


> What language is this?


 
DaRk WaVe's Urdu-ingish


----------



## T-Faz

JanjaWeed said:


> oye.. he is been good so far!! what u planning to do??


 
Depends on his performance.

---------- Post added at 11:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 AM ----------




DaRk WaVe said:


> DaRk WaVe's Urdu-ingish


 
Where do I sign up for some lessons?


----------



## Archie

aussie 134/5


----------



## T-Faz

Younis Khan is on a hat trick.

Amazing performance.


----------



## Devil Soul

outttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## JonAsad

yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Devil Soul

Razzaq gets clark......


----------



## JonAsad

T-Faz said:


> Younis Khan is on a hat trick.
> 
> Amazing performance.


 
Younis khan one run away from century-

Amazing Batting-


----------



## Hyde

Seriously Pakistan is very bad chasing small targets (if they did not post 250+)

So just relax and watch the show. Do not get over-excited


----------



## T-Faz

Zaki said:


> Seriously Pakistan is very bad chasing small targets (if they did not post 250+)
> 
> So just relax and watch the show. Do not get over-excited


 
We know, after Davis, we will never get over excited anymore.

---------- Post added at 11:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 AM ----------




Glorious Resolve said:


> Younis khan one run away from century-
> 
> Amazing Batting-


 
Its double century.


----------



## JonAsad

bhaion mein match nai dekh reha- ap log batao- k abdul razzaq nay celebrate kaisay kia? wohi stop motion celebration? -


----------



## WAQAS119

who was saying that this world cup is not fixed? 
Look at that shot of Clark! 

Anyone remember Baba's prediction ?


----------



## Awesome

Chah gaya razzaq. Ispe bhi almost gaya tha.


----------



## T-Faz

Glorious Resolve said:


> bhaion mein match nai dekh reha- ap log batao- k abdul razzaq nay celebrate kaisay kia? wohi stop motion celebration? -


 
He did some break dancing in celebration of taking clarks wicket.


----------



## Spring Onion

WAQAS119 said:


> who was saying that this world cup is not fixed?
> Look at that shot of Clark!
> 
> Anyone remember Baba's prediction ?


 
ya alka tum amara paisa dabo ka choray ga mara chup ka kana


----------



## Awesome

Hussey bhi jaldi nikal jaye


----------



## JonAsad

BALLEY BALLEY LUDIAN PAO- KUN K

Pakistan ki batting k doran mun chupana perhay ga -

To abhi sb khush ho jao jitna hona hai -


----------



## Windjammer

What's Happening !!!!


----------



## Hyde

Losing team might play against South Africa.

If Pakistan lost, surely they are playing against South Africa
If Australia lost, might or might not play against South Africa


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hassi has got to go.... damn i hate this guys... remember the the match which we lost due to him.


----------



## alibaz

140/5 aftter 36


----------



## Awesome

Pitch kharab hai, saw the bounce? Wkt wali low rahi thi


----------



## WAQAS119

Jana said:


> ya alka tum amara paisa dabo ka choray ga mara chup ka kana


 
Ya jinay! mein nay do din pehlay hi keh dia kay Pakistan gona win! Aap phlay hi Pakistan par paisay laga daiti! 

Jis nay baba pay yaqeen nahi qia us kay paisay doobay hi doobay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

141 / 5 in 36.4


----------



## alibaz

Aus 142/ 5 after 37 overs


----------



## Awesome

Razzaq super bowling.


----------



## Devil Soul

OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Hyde

Most dangerous man gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Awesome

Hussey ko rula diaaaaaa


----------



## Devil Soul

AUS 6 down,.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Evil Flare

Hussey gone


----------



## Devil Soul

Brad Haddin and Shahid Afridi exchanged angry words after Ricky Ponting was caught behind via a referral in their Group A encounter in Colombo © Getty Images


----------



## Evil Flare

Abdur Rehman to Hussey, OUT, that's as soft as a baby possum. Hussey hardly got to the pitch of that one, and lobbed a simple chance to short midwicket. The two-paced wicket might take some of the blame, but that was poor from such an experienced campaigner

---------- Post added at 04:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:35 PM ----------

Australia 144/6 (37.4 ov)


----------



## Awesome

Shukar hai rehman ko wkt mili, he is a good bowler. Ek aurrr wkt chahiye!


----------



## JonAsad

BALLEY BALLEY-- O SADQAY JAWAN PAKISTANI TEAM TAY-

OYE PAKISTAN NAY HUSSEY KO OUT KER DIA- OO MEIN KITHEY JAWAN- MANJI KITHEY DHAWAN- BHANGRAY KITHEY PAWAN- -


----------



## Devil Soul

Time since last 4 was hit = 77balls


----------



## Wonderer

Well dn pakistan aaj in aussies ko dhul chata do.


----------



## Hyde

Can you expect Australia in this position?


----------



## T-Faz

Pakistan is destroying Australia like the Davis case destroyed us.


----------



## Spring Onion

Glorious Resolve said:


> BALLEY BALLEY-- O SADQAY JAWAN PAKISTANI TEAM TAY-
> 
> OYE PAKISTAN NAY HUSSEY KO OUT KER DIA- OO MEIN KITHEY JAWAN- MANJI KITHEY DHAWAN- BHANGRAY KITHEY PAWAN- -


 
Manji ashok day mulk vich dao tay bangray ithay pao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Afridi aur haddin ka kya scene hua tha? I missed it. Did u see that razAq ball?


----------



## Spring Onion

T-Faz said:


> Pakistan is destroying Australia like the Davis case destroyed us.


 
lalay trolling band kar 

---------- Post added at 04:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------

outtttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## riju78

Good showing Pakistan...teach those arrogant aussies a lesson... so if pak wins today and Ind beat wi they won't face in the quarters..am I right??


----------



## Devil Soul

oouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## T-Faz

Another gone.


----------



## Evil Flare

7 Outttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## T-Faz

Pakitsna jeeta ga.


----------



## Spring Onion

*Balay balay blay OUT ho gaya jee*


----------



## Awesome

Razzaq ka din hai aaj. Gul
will come and mop them up


----------



## Evil Flare

Hahaahahahahah ..

India Aus QF ???


----------



## T-Faz

Jana said:


> lalay trolling band kar


 
Never,


----------



## JonAsad

Jana said:


> Manji ashok day mulk vich dao tay bangray ithay pao


 
oo ashoooook vera saaf ker- majjan agay pechay ker- assi bima manji aun lagay nein-- brrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## JanjaWeed

Glorious Resolve said:


> BALLEY BALLEY-- O SADQAY JAWAN PAKISTANI TEAM TAY-
> 
> OYE PAKISTAN NAY HUSSEY KO OUT KER DIA- OO MEIN KITHEY JAWAN- MANJI KITHEY DHAWAN- BHANGRAY KITHEY PAWAN- -



lol.. looks like u gone doolally!! i thought u don't get that stuff in saudi which makes u go that way!!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haaahhahahhahaha outaaaaa


----------



## Evil Flare

Kamran akmal ne saare catch pakre hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

yar aj tau chah hi gaye hain ALLAH ka shukar ha


----------



## Awesome

Ashok ki seeti gum?


----------



## T-Faz

Razzaq is on fire, great bowling.

Lets hope our batting does not collapse.


----------



## Mani2020

BTW pitch is bit difficult anything around 200 or above 200 will be good score to defend


----------



## Awesome

Afridi aur haddin ka kya scene hua tha?


----------



## MZUBAIR

*RAVI SHASTRI ke awaz he nahi nikal rahe hai !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Evil Flare

Catch chor dia Khatmal ne phir


----------



## JonAsad

JanjaWeed said:


> lol.. looks like u gone doolally!! i thought u don't get that stuff in saudi which makes u go that way!!


 
What you think saudi arabia people are mind controlled- brainwashed freaks- just yesterday i watched Katrina's Boom on tele -
ask imran khan- i am sure he is lying drunk some where in Saudia - haha
your username is easily available here- lol- tonight we gona partayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

See rehman ka ek aur stump gava dia


----------



## T-Faz

MZUBAIR said:


> *RAVI SHASTRI ke awaz he nahi nikal rahe hai !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 


Chup ho gaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Jana said:


> lalay trolling band kar



Infraction for T-Faz: Trolling

Post: http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricket/98251-pakistan-vs-ausralia-cricket-world-cup-2011-a-17.html#post1586695
User: T-Faz
Infraction: Trolling
Points: 1

Administrative Note:
Message to User:
Original Post:


T-Faz said:


> Pakistan is destroying Australia like the Davis case destroyed us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

don't over joy because last time Aus made something around 180 they defended it against Pakistan on a similar pitch in dubai


----------



## Hyde

Mani2020 said:


> don't over joy because last time Aus made something around 180 they defended it against Pakistan on a similar pitch in dubai


 
Yes that was around 170 if I am not wrong. That is why I am quite and awaiting for match to be finished

not over-excited


----------



## MZUBAIR

Iss forum per Indians kahan gaye !!!!


----------



## Mani2020

*catch chora ha akmal ne?*


----------



## Awesome

Smith ko khana hai


----------



## Devil Soul

Brad Haddin and Umar Akmal exchanged a few words, Australia v Pakistan, Group A, World Cup 2011, Colombo, March 19, 2011


----------



## T-Faz

MZUBAIR said:


> Iss forum per Indians kahan gaye !!!!


 
They are in the Davis forum with other Pakistanis making fun of us.


----------



## Spring Onion

Zaki said:


> Infraction for T-Faz: Trolling
> 
> Post: http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricket/98251-pakistan-vs-ausralia-cricket-world-cup-2011-a-17.html#post1586695
> User: T-Faz
> Infraction: Trolling
> Points: 1
> 
> Administrative Note:
> Message to User:
> Original Post:


 
hahahahahah kis nay dee? Elbo ?


----------



## Awesome

Mani2020 said:


> *catch chora ha akmal ne?*


 
Possible stump chance


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Here's a weird situation:

If Australia loses this match, then the winner of India vs West Indies plays them in the Quarters.

Will we have a situation where teams might think of throwing matches to get a favorable draw?


----------



## BATMAN

Shame on ICC
Pakistanis are injured tigers..... we are going to eat ya all.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Glorious Resolve said:


> What you think saudi arabia people are mind controlled- brainwashed freaks- just yesterday i watched Katrina's Boom on tele -
> ask imran khan- i am sure he is lying drunk some where in Saudia - haha
> *your username is easily available here- lol- tonight we gona partayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy*!!



now u know.. what i meant!!


----------



## Devil Soul

Tempers frayed between Brad Haddin and the Pakistan fielders, after Ricky Ponting was caught behind via a referral, Australia v Pakistan, Group A, World Cup 2011, Colombo, March 19, 2011


----------



## Evil Flare

39.4
Abdur Rehman to Krejza, no run, that beat everything, Akmal included. Missed stumping? Perhaps. Akmal's day had been too good to last


----------



## Devil Soul

150 up for Aus


----------



## Cityboy

Wow. Great bowling performace by Pakistan. .clearly Pakistan is favorite for this match.:Thums up:


----------



## Awesome

Double main ek run short tha


----------



## Devil Soul

155/7 42 ovr


----------



## T-Faz

I still have nightmares about the 1999 world cup final when Pakistan took money to loose the match.

That was the worst day in the 90's for me.


----------



## Spring Onion

Asim Aquil said:


> Smith ko khana hai


 
 tu goray bhee khata ha ?


----------



## MZUBAIR

T-Faz said:


> I still have nightmares about the 1999 world cup final when Pakistan took money to loose the match.
> 
> That was the worst day in the 90's for me.


 
How can u so be sure.....
The decision was wrong to bat first.....it was wet wicket coz of last night rain


----------



## MZUBAIR

*Guys, Still game is not over......

Remember Imran Khan words, " Game never be over till the last ball "*


----------



## T-Faz

MZUBAIR said:


> How can u so be sure.....
> The decision was wrong to bat first.....it was wet wicket coz of last night rain


 
Because when Anwar started to hit the ball, the Pakistani team took a drinks break and soon after he was out.

They told him to go easy and get out so they can loose.


----------



## MZUBAIR

*Pakistan ko wicker nahi mil rahe .........................*


----------



## Hyde

This boundary is after looooooooooooooong time.... boundary after 106 balls..


----------



## Awesome

Kitni width di thi. Afridi sahi bol raha hai


----------



## Devil Soul

8 from the ovr... 163/7


----------



## MZUBAIR

T-Faz said:


> Because when Anwar started to hit the ball, the Pakistani team took a drinks break and soon after he was out.
> 
> They told him to go easy and get out so they can loose.


 
These are words...............
Its Cricket ....without proves u shldnt blame Pakistan


----------



## Awesome

Akhri overs main tight rakhna hai


----------



## MZUBAIR

Asim Aquil said:


> Kitni width di thi. Afridi sahi bol raha hai


 
Sahi kahta hai Afirid ko ball karna chyah hai
oar wo bolowing karan yyagia 

---------- Post added at 11:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 AM ----------




Asim Aquil said:


> Akhri overs main tight rakhna hai


 
Sahi kahta hai.....3 over afridi kay oar 4 over Gull kay honay chey hain


----------



## Hyde

Jana said:


> hahahahahah kis nay dee? Elbo ?


MODs enjoys immunity so unfortunately we users have to take this task. It is the job that MODs can do - so we users have to use our powers


----------



## Awesome

Afridi should get a wky


----------



## Awesome

Gul dheela kar raha hai.


----------



## Devil Soul

OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT ..Gully gets another one


----------



## T-Faz

*Ouuutttttttt*


----------



## Hyde

He is castled him

Gone!!!!


----------



## Awesome

Tapp gaya gul meri baat pe


----------



## T-Faz

Wicket ura de.


----------



## MZUBAIR

*Bowled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## alibaz

8th wicket down


----------



## Secret Service

OUT.......


----------



## Mani2020

good yorker ,stumps out of the ground.partnership was looking threatening


----------



## Roybot

I hope Pakistans batting backs up the bowlers today.

173/8


----------



## Awesome

2nd slip rakhooo

---------- Post added at 04:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:05 PM ----------

Pad bacha gaya


----------



## MZUBAIR

*2ns Slip >???????????????*


----------



## T-Faz

Slip kahan hai, he is swinging the ball and there is no one in 2nd slip.


----------



## MZUBAIR

roy_gourav said:


> I hope Pakistans batting backs up the bowlers today.
> 
> 173/8


 
Wt do u think, India would like to play against PAK or AUS


----------



## Mani2020

dua karo kay akhri 2 wicktes bhi jaldi gir jayein aur Pakistan ki batting chal jaye


----------



## Awesome

BPP afridi ko wkt dohhh


----------



## Roybot

MZUBAIR said:


> Wt do u think, India would like to play against PAK or AUS


 
Australia! I wanna see India-Pakistan in final.


----------



## Spring Onion

outtttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Devil Soul

OOUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Hyde

...........................


----------



## Secret Service

Smith Out .....!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

byeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Awesome

17!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## Evil Flare

Afridi bowledddddddddddddd


----------



## MZUBAIR

9th gone!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spring Onion

Asim Aquil said:


> BPP afridi ko wkt dohhh


 
yeh lo dat dee wicket


----------



## JanjaWeed

bowled... 176/9..


----------



## Devil Soul

Boom Boom gets his 17th wkts..... equals the record of Great Khan to get more wkts as a Cappo in WC


----------



## Roybot

Australian commentators are whining about Afridis celebration style, and saying how the batsmen gifted him the wicket, nothing special about the bowler. Give credit where its due man


----------



## Evil Flare

India should hire Waqar for bowling coach .. & Pakistan should hire Sehwag as a batting Coach ( Off course part time )


----------



## Awesome

Iss ball pe ausiea khatam hain


----------



## Mani2020

wow smith gone.was really looking dangerous 

i hope now afridi places a slip

---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 PM ----------




roy_gourav said:


> Australian commentators are whining about Afridis celebration style, and saying how the batsmen gifted him the wicket, nothing special about the bowler. Give credit where its due man


 
Chappel really has an attitude problem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

if Australia is all out - it would be first time after World Cup Semi Final in 1999 when Australia will be bowled out in a World Cup match.

Last they were bowled out against South Africa when they made 213 runs and the match was tied and ultimately Australia were advance to the final to play against Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

The score is still dangerous for Pakistan. But amazing bowling by Pakistan, anyone noticed the catch kamran didn't bother to run for behind the wickets, think any wicket keeper could get that.


----------



## Awesome

Last wkt bhi afridi ko milni chahiye


----------



## Spring Onion

Aamir Zia said:


> India should hire Waqar for bowling coach .. & Pakistan should hire Sehwag as a batting Coach ( Off course part time )


 
waqar is a bad choice. Waseem the best one

---------- Post added at 05:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:13 PM ----------

OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Devil Soul

ooouttttttttttttttttttttt itz over


----------



## Hyde

*Australia All out for 176*

*Their lowest total in the World Cup since 1992*


----------



## Evil Flare

Outtttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## T-Faz

*OUUUUTTTTT*


----------



## Spring Onion

Lowest total for Aussies after 92 world cup.

all out for 176


----------



## Evil Flare

WOW WOW WOW ...... Excellent Bowling


----------



## T-Faz

Pakistan jeet gaia.


----------



## Secret Service

176 all out....Australia lowest total since 1992 in world cup.....!


----------



## Awesome

3.2 overs short! Chah gaye!


----------



## Evil Flare

Jana said:


> Lowest total for Aussies after 99 world cup.
> 
> all out for 177


 



176 .........................


----------



## Mani2020

Lou ji Aus bowled out for 176


----------



## Hyde

Australia have been dismissed at all-out after 28 innings in World cup matches


----------



## Devil Soul

i hate this commentator .. he seems pissed that aus r dismissed for 176... he was also pissed when afridi got white & commented i dont like afridi celebrating style..


----------



## JanjaWeed

176 all out.. going to be an interesting chase!! then again pakistan should make it as oz fast bowlers will feed them with the required pace for the ball to come to the bat!!


----------



## Evil Flare

39.4
Abdur Rehman to Krejza, no run, that beat everything, Akmal included. Missed stumping? Perhaps. Akmal's day had been too good to last


----------



## Spring Onion

Good good job by bowlers but now our bad arena that is batting gonna start shortly so lets see if they can keep their nerves intact.


btw have you guys noticed today our fielding was improved and it has the affect


----------



## Awesome

Aaj Kamran Akmal form main lag raha hai, inshAllah he'll do well with the bat too!


----------



## Mani2020

*yar plz someone give me the link of cricket extra. where i can watch it on PC because i want to hear the comments of sidhu *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

But Pakistan 100 Runs ke ander bhi Out ho sakta hai .. after all its a Pakistani Team


----------



## Luftwaffe

Mutes Tv don't want to hear Pakistani players speaking lol stick to Urdu or don't..


----------



## WAQAS119

Chummi baba is delighted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Devil Soul said:


> i hate this commentator .. he seems pissed that aus r dismissed for 176...* he was also pissed when afridi got white & commented i dont like afridi celebrating style*..


 
hehehehehehehehe he dint see our actual celebrating style that is "l" heheheh but it will get us banned for few matches so


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

WAQAS119 said:


> Chummi baba is delighted


 
chummi baba?


----------



## Devil Soul

Pakistan need 177 to win The last team to beat Australia in a World Cup have a fantastic opportunity to do it again. Australia were strangely tentative with the bat but before *Pakistan fans celebrate too early*, the pitch is touch on the slow side so the total is worth a little more. Not much though! cricinfo
... agree its too early

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

*Yar give me the link plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz*


----------



## Secret Service

Mani2020 said:


> *yar plz someone give me the link of cricket extra. where i can watch it on PC because i want to hear the comments of sidhu *


 
he ll say Australia didn't bat well ....he will not praise Pakistan....


----------



## Kinetic

WAQAS119 said:


> Chummi baba is delighted


 
what was baba's prediction?


----------



## WAQAS119

Kinetic said:


> what was baba's prediction?


 
Here it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricke...a-cricket-world-cup-2011-a-2.html#post1584035


----------



## ashok321

> the pitch is touch on the slow side so the total is worth a little more.



Aus 176 (46.4 ov, SW Tait 0*, Umar Gul 3/30) - Innings break | Live Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## hembo

Bhai Aaj to Kamran ne Kamaal kar diya....

Ponting ka catch kya pakda.... Aur do catch liya.. ek run out bhi...

Bandhu-log... kya bolna hain is baare mein??..


----------



## Hyde

Devil Soul said:


> i hate this commentator .. he seems pissed that aus r dismissed for 176... he was also pissed when afridi got white & commented i dont like afridi celebrating style..


 
I have also been fed up of this celebrating style. You really get sick if you see it again n again. It was enjoyable for a limited period of time. But why show-off too much after every single wicket? is it not an attribute of attention seeker? Afridi is already very popular he must focus on wicket and stay natural. He doesn't need these styles... or otherwise keep changing his styles by series to series - this one is now very annoying to me


----------



## alphamale

sidhu is very much praising Pakistan.


----------



## hembo

Siddhu is on in Extra Innings .. Star_Cricket..


----------



## Hyde

hembo said:


> Bhai Aaj to Kamran ne Kamaal kar diya....
> 
> Ponting ka catch kya pakda.... Aur do catch liya.. ek run out bhi...
> 
> Bandhu-log... kya bolna hain is baare mein??..


 
He loses his sense as soon as he takes things lazy

I have no compliments for him. He needs to prove his worth like a new-player otherwise i might still consider dropping him soon


----------



## Secret Service

alphamale said:


> sidhu is very much praising Pakistan.


 
......


----------



## Bratva

We are Celebrating like Pakistan Has Won the World Cup


----------



## Secret Service

*Hamid Mir* doing good in Super eye....!


----------



## hembo

Pitch thoda slow aur spinning honese, ye gora logoke halot kharab ho ja ta hain..


----------



## alphamale

Zaki said:


> I have also been fed up of this celebrating style. You really get sick if you see it again n again. It was enjoyable for a limited period of time. But why show-off too much after every single wicket? is it not an attribute of attention seeker? Afridi is already very popular he must focus on wicket and stay natural. He doesn't need these styles... or otherwise keep changing his styles by series to series - this one is now very annoying to me


 
i too find it weird now, initially it was good but it is now over excessive.


----------



## Secret Service

killee Urr gaye iss ki ....


----------



## Awesome

secretservice said:


>


 
Best ball of the day, reminiscent of the one that Wasim Akram did in 1992 WC final.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rao Sahab

oh ptv is not coming in my tv


----------



## hembo

Siddhu Gul ko praise karte nehi thak reha hain..


----------



## Secret Service

Panga nai layne ka ....!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alphamale

The pitch is bit slow but it don't have demons in it, pakistan has great advantage- sidhu


----------



## SAUD-404

awesome balling by Pakistan


----------



## ZaYYaF

Good going Pakistan! Fight like a team and win it!


----------



## Secret Service

aaj cheeta lag raha han....!


----------



## Rao Sahab

alphamale said:


> The pitch is bit slow but it don't have demons in it, pakistan has great advantage- sidhu


 
the pitch is not slow pakistan bowling is fast


----------



## Secret Service

---------- Post added at 05:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 PM ----------


----------



## Mani2020

hembo said:


> Siddhu is on in Extra Innings .. Star_Cricket..


 
yar link day do


----------



## Secret Service




----------



## Rao Sahab

cool pics


----------



## Awesome

secretservice said:


> Panga nai layne ka ....!


 
Look at what Kamran Akmal is doing 

Haddin got molested, tappay ga nahi toh aur kya?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secret Service




----------



## JonAsad

secretservice said:


>


 
Looks at his celebration- its one frame of his stop motion type celebrations -


----------



## Kinetic

secretservice said:


> Panga nai layne ka ....!


 
Kamran Akmal is in full form.


----------



## Secret Service




----------



## hembo

Mani2020 said:


> yar link day do


 
Yarra.. mein TV mein dekh reha hoon...


----------



## Secret Service




----------



## Rao Sahab

kamran akmal want to hit the assss os haddin


----------



## Secret Service

---------- Post added at 05:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:43 PM ----------


----------



## JonAsad

We were the last team to beat australia in world cups- today we gona be the team to break their world cup winning run-- Insha Allah-
Every body recite my signature-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

hafeez and umar gul bowling really good for some days. pakistan's bowling and fielding improved quite a bit.


----------



## Secret Service




----------



## Imran Khan

ISI ne ye match fix kraya hai RD case or DRONE attack se tawaju hatany ke liye.


----------



## Rao Sahab

inshallah pakistan gone win


----------



## ashok321

Lo bhai link lo

Live Cricket Online Free

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service




----------



## Mani2020

hembo said:


> Yarra.. mein TV mein dekh reha hoon...


 
yar search kar k day do mujhe nai mil raha


----------



## Secret Service




----------



## ZaYYaF

Mani2020 said:


> yar link day do


 
Bro, www.cricket-365.tv per try ker lo. Check different channels there, one maybe broadcasting it.


----------



## Windjammer

Please Shahid Sahib,....Chachora Pun Nishta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZaYYaF

Windjammer said:


> Please Shahid Sahib,....Chachora Pun Nishta.


 
Maybe he is rehearsing this pose for the moment Pakistan wins this cup!


----------



## Secret Service




----------



## MZUBAIR




----------



## Spring Onion

Windjammer said:


> Please Shahid Sahib,....Chachora Pun Nishta.


* 
the X factor*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Mani2020 said:


> yar link day do


 
extracover.net


----------



## ashok321

ZaYYaF said:


> Maybe he is rehearsing this pose for the moment Pakistan wins this cup!


 
Pakistan at 11 to 1 odds winning WC ??

Out of the top 25 batsmen, not even a single Pakistani batsman - and you wanna winn the WC ??
http://stats.espncricinfo.com/icc_c...most_runs_career.html?id=4857;type=tournament

Raste pe bikta hai kiya WC ??


----------



## hembo

Glorious Resolve said:


> We were the last team to beat australia in world cups- today we gona be the team to break their world cup winning run-- Insha Allah-
> Every body recite my signature-


 
Yaar.. Aapne flag hi change nehi kiya.. Kahi Ozies ko to support nehi ker rahe hain..


----------



## Spring Onion

ashok321 said:


> Pakistan at 11 to 1 odds winning WC ??
> 
> Out of the top 25 batsmen, not even a single Pakistani batsman - and you wanna winn the WC ??
> http://stats.espncricinfo.com/icc_c...most_runs_career.html?id=4857;type=tournament
> 
> Raste pe bikta hai kiya WC ??


----------



## Hyde

ashok321 said:


> Pakistan at 11 to 1 odds winning WC ??
> 
> Out of the top 25 batsmen, not even a single Pakistani batsman - and you wanna winn the WC ??
> http://stats.espncricinfo.com/icc_c...most_runs_career.html?id=4857;type=tournament
> 
> Raste pe bikta hai kiya WC ??


 
we believe in team efforts. Not individual efforts

1+1 = 11

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

o my Pakistani criticizers - Pakistan today performed well in field- bowled well- took all catches-

Now pata nai konsa keera tang ker reha hai- k chalo shahid afridi k celbration style ko hi critisize ker letay hein-

o bhaion insaan bano- itnay skeptical nai hona chahiye-


----------



## Imran Khan

ashok321 said:


> Pakistan at 11 to 1 odds winning WC ??
> 
> Out of the top 25 batsmen, not even a single Pakistani batsman - and you wanna winn the WC ??
> http://stats.espncricinfo.com/icc_c...most_runs_career.html?id=4857;type=tournament
> 
> Raste pe bikta hai kiya WC ??


 
hasaad ki aag kisi or ko nhi hasid ko khud jalati hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZaYYaF

ashok321 said:


> Pakistan at 11 to 1 odds winning WC ??
> 
> Out of the top 25 batsmen, not even a single Pakistani batsman - and you wanna winn the WC ??
> http://stats.espncricinfo.com/icc_c...most_runs_career.html?id=4857;type=tournament
> 
> Raste pe bikta hai kiya WC ??


 
Thanks for such an extreme and exhaustive analysis doctor saab! Now go find the atomic number for Lithium!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

Zaki said:


> we believe in team efforts. Not individual efforts


 
 iss nay tendulkar ki team samjh lia ha kia


----------



## Imran Khan

mujhy kal hi isi nebata diya tha ke kon jeety ga


----------



## Spring Onion

ZaYYaF said:


> Thanks for such an extreme and exhaustive analysis doctor saab! Now go find the atomic number fo*r Lithium*!


 
in his case its extra accumulation of hydrogen so hanjmola recommended


----------



## ashok321

Lo jee Lee hazir haiii


----------



## Hyde

now shush guyz, lets enjoy the match and don't be over-excited even if we need 10 runs and all wickets are in hand


----------



## JonAsad

hembo said:


> Yaar.. Aapne flag hi change nehi kiya.. Kahi Ozies ko to support nehi ker rahe hain..


 
haha- meray flag change kernay per sanction lag gai hai - nai ker sakta -


----------



## Hyde

if Australia can win this match... that would be the lowest defending total in this ground

Before that Pakistan's defend of 184 in the same tournament match against Canada was the lowest defending total in this ground


----------



## Awesome

dihaaan naaal!


----------



## Hyde

stupid Pakistanis

saved twice 

very shaky start by Pakistan


----------



## Awesome

Kamran survives!


----------



## Hyde

Keeper + 3 slips for Australia

wow!!!!!


----------



## Awesome

Hafeez ku call thi


----------



## Hyde

Flicked away for Four!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

444........


----------



## Awesome

Gandhi ball and sent away!


----------



## JonAsad

Shakyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!!


Asim bhai restriction khatam kero na yh words limit ki - itni dafa y likhna perha-


----------



## Awesome

Zaki said:


> Keeper + 3 slips for Australia
> 
> wow!!!!!


 
Slip practice karate haina humaray!


----------



## Awesome

Glorious Resolve said:


> Shakyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!!
> 
> 
> Asim bhai restriction khatam kero na yh words limit ki - itni dafa y likhna perha-


 Pakistan zindabad likho to fill up space


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

* Ye kya??? Aus 177 ?? Good job by pakistani bowlers....Bowlers nai to apna kaam kr diya...Ager ab Batsmans nai 177 bhi score nahi kiya to bussssssss*


----------



## JonAsad

yh hafeez nay aik choka mara ya do?-

---------- Post added at 02:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 PM ----------

Simon Hughes during the post innings show correctly predicted that Kamran Akmal will hit a top edged four via a pull shot and that Pakistan will win by 4 wickets, the first prediction has come true, we have to wait for the second, what an awkward pull that was, Kamran Akmal was caught in two minds, ended up ducking and then half heartedly top edged the pull over Haddin, Ponting ran all the way thinking he had got his man, it was not to be


----------



## Awesome

Lee ki kuttaas honi chahiye


----------



## ashok321

Gayaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## JonAsad

Asim Aquil said:


> Pakistan zindabad likho to fill up space


 
acha. Pakistan Zindabad -


----------



## MZUBAIR

Out ho gia


----------



## Hyde

Gone

and I have no hope at the moment - because the ball is swinging too much


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

outttttttttttttt


----------



## Awesome

Lee ke samne kamran hi hona chaiye tha. Hes not afraid of lee after the 1st over he plays


----------



## JanjaWeed

Asim Aquil said:


> Lee ki kuttaas honi chahiye


 
wrong timing.. lee ne tho wicket le liya!! one down for 12!!


----------



## Awesome

Fiqa agaya


----------



## hembo

Lagta hain aaj kamran ka hi din hain.. Ugly jaab went for 4 .. saved from run out.. n Hafiz gets one good ball n he's out..


----------



## Awesome

Confident drive from shafiq

---------- Post added at 05:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------

Fiqay ki timing hai

---------- Post added at 05:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 PM ----------

Wide doh yaar


----------



## JonAsad

chotu aya- apna asad shaiq aya- cha ja chotu-


----------



## hembo

Glorious Resolve said:


> haha- meray flag change kernay per sanction lag gai hai - nai ker sakta -


 
To Harenge to Jimmewar aap nehi, Mods honge....

Anyway.. I'm cheering for Pakistan and hence it will win anyway..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Asim tension nahi lo yaar. Agar jeetna hoga to jeet jaye ga.


----------



## JonAsad

keep the run rate up- dont hit the brakes- we have misbah and younus just for that- for now attack!!!!!!


----------



## Awesome

Fiqaaaaaa. Pakistan zindabad!


----------



## MZUBAIR

hembo said:


> To Harenge to Jimmewar aap nehi, Mods honge....
> 
> Anyway.. I'm cheering for Pakistan and hence it will win anyway..


 
Dil say support kar rahay ho ???


----------



## FreekiN

we got this game in the bag


----------



## Awesome

Review lo!


----------



## JonAsad

hembo said:


> To Harenge to Jimmewar aap nehi, Mods honge....
> 
> Anyway.. I'm cheering for Pakistan and hence it will win anyway..


 
O bhai MODs say halat kharab na kerwao - mein nay kb kaha kisi MOD nay lagai hai - khud sakhta hai -

---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 PM ----------




Asim Aquil said:


> Fiqaaaaaa. Pakistan zindabad!


 
Lol. Pakistan zindabad! -


----------



## Roybot

Looks like a lot Pakistanis traveled to Srilanka eh? Hats off to to Lees athleticism though. 

I have never seen Hafeez score any major runs. Pakistan deserves better opening batsman.


----------



## Awesome

Bara Pakistani aya hua hai!


----------



## MZUBAIR

LEE Good bowling !!!!


----------



## Awesome

Kamran Akmal samaj gaya hai lee ko


----------



## JonAsad

Kamran pressure na dalwa team per- fiqay say sekh-


----------



## ashok321

Kamran ka kamra...............ban gaya


----------



## Hyde

Pakistan is just so unpredictable

they lose when you see them winning

otherwise they win


----------



## JonAsad

To me it looks like it would clip the outside of leg. But that won't overturn the original decision. For it is not-out.


Pakistan Zindabad!!!!!


----------



## Awesome

Na dehhhhh


----------



## MZUBAIR

*NOT OUT HAI*


----------



## Kinetic

MZUBAIR said:


> Dil say support kar rahay ho ???


 
Against Australia, YES.


----------



## Spring Onion

ot ot ot ot 


bach gaya fiqa


----------



## Awesome

Nahi diiiiii


----------



## Spring Onion

why we are still playing khatmal


----------



## lkozhi

All the best for Pakistan


----------



## Awesome

Fiqa nahi tha. Fiqa nahi aisi harkat karta


----------



## Areesh

Asim sub sai ziada tension main lag raha hai. I am enjoying it.


----------



## Awesome

If pak plays all 50 overs no way we lose this match... Wkt sambhalo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Day k to dikhata out 

i hv noticed that from watching countless matches- if a batsmen survives the few appeals of lbw- then inevitably he is being given out by the umpire when he is clearly not out- its just the trend- any one noticed the same?-


----------



## MZUBAIR

Wt a single!!!!


----------



## Awesome

Aala running

---------- Post added at 05:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:26 PM ----------

Kuttaaaas! Pakistan zindabad!


----------



## MZUBAIR

kami ka choka44444444444444

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------

Yar wicket per kahray rahian .....score khode hgo jaye ga ....
Australia is in pressure


----------



## Awesome

Widw dehhh


----------



## alibaz

444444444444444444444444


----------



## Awesome

Maaar iskooo


----------



## Spring Onion

chawa howa


----------



## MZUBAIR

Kia baaat hai Kami ke.....4444


----------



## Areesh

Lee phir aa gaya. Ya Allah khair...


----------



## Awesome

fiqa vs lee


----------



## Spring Onion

yar yeh brest lee phir aaa gaya


----------



## MZUBAIR

LEE kay over zaya karow !!!!!!!!


----------



## JonAsad

omg its gona b lee vs akmal again


----------



## alphamale

kamran is playing solid against lee.


----------



## iPhone

Waskim Akram in the commentary box.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I found the australian commentator quite racist , he made fun of Afridi's patented stand in middle and he stated his team must hate him , not once but he said it twice about Afridi's celebration after his wicket

After that , when the Pakistani team was on ground in team huddle after Australian innings he also stated live on TV the should stop doing *this nonesnese *and get off the field its not useful he clearly disrespected his place as a commentator I was personally shocked at the choice of words he used for Pakistani team's huddle and team spirit

Its one thing to say something off the line but to say things like that on Live Air TV is complete utter bull


----------



## JonAsad

bach gaya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hembo

MZUBAIR said:


> Dil say support kar rahay ho ???


 
Ha bhai ha.. Mein to har match mein Pakistan ka support ker reha hoon.. 

But when you play with India... then.. KHALLASSSS!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Aussie run rate never went past 4 runs per over- ours is 4.60- they are getting pwned-


----------



## alphamale

bach gaya didn't carry to slip


----------



## Spring Onion

hembo said:


> Ha bhai ha.. Mein to har match mein Pakistan ka support ker reha hoon..
> 
> But when you play with India... then.. KHALLASSSS!!


 
bwahahahahahah buzdilo apnay shehar main tay choha bhee sher hota ha


----------



## MZUBAIR

hembo said:


> Ha bhai ha.. Mein to har match mein Pakistan ka support ker reha hoon..
> 
> But when you play with India... then.. KHALLASSSS!!


 
*Agar aj Pakistan jeet gia tu Australia say mauth pary ga India say....*


----------



## Awesome

Ikki dukki nahi rukni chahiye


----------



## iPhone

OH CHOOUKAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Awesome

Fiqay ki timing awesome hai


----------



## JonAsad

kya choka mara- cha gaya-

kash mein pathan hota- yh asad shafiq ki chummi lay leta -

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alphamale

7-8 more overs without losing any wkt & pakistan will be well on their way.


----------



## Al-zakir

Oh yeah. I can use a win today.


----------



## Spring Onion

MZUBAIR said:


> *Agar aj Pakistan jeet gia tu Australia say mauth pary ga India say....*


 
i guess NZ ????


----------



## alphamale

le ik hor ckoka


----------



## JonAsad

lay ab to kamran ki bhi leni perhay g -


----------



## Spring Onion

Glorious Resolve said:


> kya choka mara- cha gaya-
> 
> kash mein pathan hota- yh asad shafiq ki chummi lay leta -


 
khatmal ki na lena balakat le he lo tau acha ha


----------



## iPhone

another four by akmal to lee

akmal is great for lee.


----------



## JonAsad

To me it looks like it would clip the outside of leg. But that won't overturn the original decision. For it is not-out.


----------



## Awesome

Awww man! Pakistan zindabad


----------



## Spring Onion

alphamale said:


> le ik hor ckoka


 
tusi bhatenda see aye ho ?


----------



## Roybot

Ouch ankle twists hurt !


----------



## JonAsad

Pakistan and Kamran Akmal get a boundary, but Shafiq seems to have pulled up something, while turning back for the 2nd, he landed awkwardly on his ankle as he was seeing the ball and though Kamran Akmal got a boundary, Shafiq went to ground, the physio is out there and Afridi has a concerned look on his face, so does Misbah


----------



## MZUBAIR

Jana said:


> i guess NZ ????


 
JANA .....in quarter finalz A3 vs B2....
If PAK wins ...AUS will be A3
and If Inida wins tomar India will be B2


----------



## JonAsad

Jana said:


> khatmal ki na lena balakat le he lo tau acha ha


 
Na yara- fiqa ki lay li mind ker gaya woh- gir gaya- ab kami ki nai leni- usay chokay bagher chumion k marnay do- lagay reho-


----------



## hembo

Jana said:


> bwahahahahahah buzdilo apnay shehar main tay choha bhee sher hota ha


 
Jana ji, Nasha jiyada chad geya kya?.. Mera post phir se parhiye..


----------



## JonAsad

More drama in an already thrilling game. If Shafiq can't bat or continue, then it will be a blow for Pakistan. He looks to be in fine nick after scoring a fine 72 in the previous game against Zimbabwe. Still a lot of batting to come for Pakistan. Only Lee has bowled well for Australia. He was really pumped up when he took the ball to bowl.


----------



## Spring Onion

MZUBAIR said:


> JANA .....in quarter finalz A3 vs B2....
> If PAK wins ...AUS will be A3
> and If Inida wins tomar India will be B2


 
 so if India is out and Pakistan is also out in QFs hehehehehe that would be a scene

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Akmal should cautious of going lbw today


----------



## JonAsad

hehe hahah ab sab log dekhna aj kamran akmal ki tarefein kertay nahi ruko gay-- haha


----------



## Hyde

Akmal gone.............


----------



## ashok321

Gayaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Awesome

Dont reviewwww


----------



## Spring Onion

hembo said:


> Jana ji, Nasha jiyada chad geya kya?.. Mera post phir se parhiye..


 
kyun main koi India dee desi sharab peeti aa.


oh paa jee main samjhya tusi kiya India would crush Pakistan.

BTW 4 and now out


----------



## hembo

Kamran gaya..


----------



## alphamale

lo ji ho gaya kami da kam................


----------



## ashok321

This Bruce Lee is on fire...


----------



## MZUBAIR

Younis shld come


----------



## Awesome

Time to anchor down the innings


----------



## iPhone

Younis in. either he'll play slow and steadily ya phir lid ker k jaye ga.


----------



## MZUBAIR

ashok321 said:


> This Bruce Lee is on fire...


 
Khan is here tu put water on him


----------



## Spring Onion

dint it hit the bat. ?


----------



## Awesome

Kamran 2 balls aur khel jata lee hattne wala tha


----------



## MZUBAIR

*Oppening is till issue for PAKISTAN*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

aik banda meray samnay betha hai- uski kali zuban- kehta hai is over mein akmal out ho jaye- mera bp full time high ho gaya hai ab- paker k lamiaan paa k latarnay ko dil ker reha hai usko


----------



## MZUBAIR

Asim Aquil said:


> Kamran 2 balls aur khel jata lee hattne wala tha


 
Sahi kahta hai....agla OVer Clark nay karna hai


----------



## hembo

Jana said:


> kyun main koi India dee desi sharab peeti aa.
> 
> 
> oh paa jee main samjhya tusi kiya India would crush Pakistan.
> 
> BTW 4 and now out


 
ein bol reha that ke mein Har match mein Pakistan ko cheer ker reha hoon. But when India plays Pakistan, I'll cheer for India and wish that India will crush Pakistan..

Isme bujhdilli aur ilogical kya hain?


----------



## MZUBAIR

Glorious Resolve said:


> aik banda meray samnay betha hai- uski kali zuban- kehta hai is over mein akmal out ho jaye- mera bp full time high ho gaya hai ab- paker k lamiaan paa k latarnay ko dil ker reha hai usko


 
kar day...
Chithar mar !!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

free bowling lesson from wasim akram. Indians should take note.


----------



## hembo

Glorious Resolve said:


> aik banda meray samnay betha hai- uski kali zuban- kehta hai is over mein akmal out ho jaye- mera bp full time high ho gaya hai ab- paker k lamiaan paa k latarnay ko dil ker reha hai usko


 
Kaun hain ji ye kaali Juban wale? Koyi Indian to nehin..


----------



## MZUBAIR

Asad Shafique playing well


----------



## alphamale

50 up for pak 30% match in kitty.


----------



## Spring Onion

ashok321 said:


> This Bruce Lee is on fire...


 
 so are you


----------



## Spring Onion

hembo said:


> Kaun hain ji ye kaali Juban wale? Koyi Indian to nehin..


 
shastri betha see


----------



## Spring Onion

Pakistani team should win this match for Al-Zakir and BD


----------



## ashok321

Jana said:


> shastri betha see


 
Shastry diya galah chad - tusi apni sunao....


----------



## Spring Onion

ashok321 said:


> Shastry diya galah chad - tusi apni suna....


 
oh shokya tu kaan khaday nay 24 kantay choon choon karda ein


----------



## Awesome

Drinks break, Fiqa is doing well. Younis needs to free up and get his singles to relieve pressure off himself and the other end too.


----------



## Spring Onion

3 runs good


----------



## Spring Onion

4444444444444444444444444


----------



## Devil Soul

Asad is the key.... he is looking good.. his style reminds me of Moyo


----------



## Imran Khan

why the hell the lose when i spport them? its better i stay away from them may be they win the cup lol hahahah


----------



## Devil Soul

72/2 17 ovr


----------



## Spring Onion

4444444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## ashok321

Jana said:


> oh shokya tu kaan khaday nay 24 kantay choon choon karda ein


 
Cricket specialist-bookies da kaam i ehu hai - kaan khaday


----------



## Devil Soul

4 from edge


----------



## Spring Onion

ashok321 said:


> Cricket specialist-bookies da kaam i ehu hai - kaan khaday


 
 tusi aa khanday oo?






---------- Post added at 07:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 PM ----------

444444444444


----------



## iPhone

this four could have been easily stopped by the fielder. laziness. thank you.


----------



## Devil Soul

Johnson should had stop that ball going for 4..


----------



## Imran Khan

oyee mundya is ashoky nu zara lamba pa zara.ayee bari taeen taeen kerda ayee buzrgaan agy.


----------



## ashok321

Jana said:


> tusi aa khanday oo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 PM ----------
> 
> E kala kabooter kithau a gaya ithe


----------



## Markus

After 34 consecutive wins in WC, Australia is now tired of winning.

From today, their loosing streak begins...


----------



## Awesome

ashok321 said:


> This Bruce Lee is on fire...


 
Sabar kar bruce lee ko choosli banatay hain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

84 for 2. Good going.


----------



## ashok321

Imran Khan said:


> oyee mundya is ashoky nu zara lamba pa zara.ayee bari taeen taeen kerda ayee buzrgaan agy.


 
Tusi buzrug ho...sorry uncle..


----------



## Devil Soul

44444444444444444444444444


----------



## Awesome

Chokaaaa! Edges zindabad!


----------



## iPhone

another four by Younis. Pak 88-2


----------



## iPhone

Markus said:


> After 34 consecutive wins in WC, Australia is now tired of winning.


 
LOL ok so that will be the excuse for Australia's loss? Australia's loss will be only because Pakistan played superbly.


----------



## Spring Onion

44444444444444444444444444


----------



## iPhone

Another four by Younis Paa-Jee


----------



## Awesome

I hope they post pictures of that drive. Toyally awesome


----------



## Spring Onion

ashok321 said:


> [Q
> 
> E kala kabooter kithau a gaya ithe


 
parat vich kaaan nu kabtur kenday nay ??


----------



## Devil Soul

that was lovely cover drv YK


----------



## Rafael

iPhone said:


> LOL ok so that will be the excuse for Australia's loss? Australia's loss will be only because Pakistan played superbly.



Bhaii thora sa margin rakho...Khuda Nakhwasta haar gaye to shakkel dikhaaney ke kaabil rahein hum sub


----------



## ashok321

Asim Aquil said:


> Chokaaaa! Edges zindabad!


 

Lagta hai Pakistani batsmen are living on edges Lolll

---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 PM ----------




Jana said:


> parat vich kaaan nu kabtur kenday nay ??


 
E parat ki haiga...


----------



## UnitedPak

Good partnership between Asad and Younis.

Required run rate less than 3


----------



## Devil Soul

Asad 35
YK 30
PAK 96/2


----------



## Devil Soul

Lee back in attack


----------



## ashok321

Bruce Lee gets his 3rd


----------



## Devil Soul

Stupid shot from YK.. soft dismissal


----------



## Markus

OUUUUUUUUUT


----------



## iPhone

Younis khan gone. that was just sad, sad strike.


----------



## Awesome

Na kar yaar, koi
khaaas ball nahi thi aiwai khela. Misbah should come!


----------



## Spring Onion

Bonus Khan out


----------



## Spring Onion

ashok321 said:


> L
> E parat ki haiga...


 
punjabi vich parat urdu vich bharat tay outsider d dita hoya naan e India


----------



## Markus

OUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT


----------



## Roybot

Brett Lee strikes again!


----------



## Devil Soul

Misbah goes....


----------



## Yeti

Gone!! another one


----------



## iPhone

oh common man, it's just brett lee. jeez Misabh gone.


----------



## Devil Soul

PAK under pressure......


----------



## Markus

Everything on Afridi now.


----------



## Rafael

Challo bai buhat hogyaa...ghar chalo saarey


----------



## Devil Soul

time to take out praying mats ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

No Hatrick.


----------



## ameer219

Anybody has any good websites to watch Live cricket streaming?


----------



## Areesh

Typical Pakistan team. Pathetic. They know the talent to lose a match when it is under their control.


----------



## Roybot

Chota Khatmal aaj jitayega Pakistan ko


----------



## Awesome

Main thori derr dheela kya hua tum logon ne 2 outs kara diay. Phir jitana parega!


----------



## Roybot

ameer219 said:


> Anybody has any good websites to watch Live cricket streaming?


 
Try cricpass.com or hitcric.info or cricket-365.tv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

Comeon Pakistan, this is brilliant chance to end Aussie winning streak.


----------



## ashok321

Jana said:


> punjabi vich parat urdu vich bharat tay outsider d dita hoya naan e India


 
Asi ta khadi punjabi bolden - jat di basha...


----------



## iPhone

son of a b**** brett lee, man.


----------



## Awesome

Chotay se kaho tuk tuki chahiye, shotein naheen


----------



## Devil Soul

ameer219 said:


> Anybody has any good websites to watch Live cricket streaming?


 
Live Cricket - Watch Cricket Streaming, Watch Live Cricket | Free
Live Cricket - Watch Cricket Streaming - Watch Live Cricket World Cup 2011
Pakistan Vs South Africa Live Cricket Streaming Free Online - CricPk.Com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## justanobserver

roy_gourav said:


> Try cricpass.com or hitcric.info or ICC Cricket World Cup 2011 Live streaming, Highlights free Online | Cricket-365.Tv


 
!!!

official live stream from ESPN STAR

Live ICC Cricket World Cup 2011 Stream

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Chota fiqay se muqabalay na karay


----------



## ashok321

Markus said:


> Everything on Afridi now.


 
Which one?
Shaheed Afriqi??
That doom doom Afriqi??


----------



## Markus

ashok321 said:


> Which one?
> Shaheed Afriqi??
> That doom doom Afriqi??


 
Time will tell if he is doom doom or boom boom


----------



## Devil Soul

jus see thru lee's remaining over,,,, we got plenty of time & balls....


----------



## ashok321

Markus said:


> Time will tell if he is doom doom or boom boom


 
Look at his average of 21 and past 4 years of his career....


----------



## Al-zakir

There we go.


----------



## Markus

Cracking shot.


----------



## iPhone

take this brett lee, blasted a 44444444444444444


----------



## Devil Soul

U Akmal cracking shot... for 4


----------



## Awesome

Take that!


----------



## iPhone

LOL @ Srilankan mime. very creative.


----------



## Devil Soul

lee playing football...lol


----------



## Markus

69 to win from 25 overs.


----------



## Areesh

I love this Srilankan crowd. Thanks Srilanka.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

68 needed from 25 ovr


----------



## Markus

If India loose tomorrow then India-Aus QF in Ahemedabad.


----------



## Devil Soul

in air but goes for 4


----------



## Markus

4444444444444444


----------



## Al-zakir




----------



## Devil Soul

118/4......................


----------



## Markus

Only 59 needed.

Brett Lee goes off-field.


----------



## Devil Soul

Every one except aus want PAK to win...lol


----------



## Awesome

Ueh umpire wide ya no ball nahi deta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

beat the hell outta those damn Aussies, YEH!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Will Pakistan bring a break to Australias continious WC wins?


----------



## ashok321

Markus said:


> If India loose tomorrow then India-Aus QF in Ahemedabad.


 
Its NL India...read my lips...mark my words...writing is on the wall....


----------



## Archie

Aussie sucks


----------



## Markus

Australia's last defeat in WC was to Pakistan in 1999.


----------



## Devil Soul

120/4...................


----------



## Markus

ashok321 said:


> Its NL India...read my lips...mark my words...writing is on the wall....


 
I cant see your lips, cannot mark your words and cant see the wall either.


----------



## Hyde

relax guyz, don't get over-excited

just relax and pray

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

*"I think they tore the page from the dictionary out, which had the word "Careful" in it, in the school Umar Akmal went to"* great words by Ian Chappel. Mofo  hate that pos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

If Pakistan wins today, India wins tomorrow that should mean India vs Australia final right?


----------



## Markus

Asim Aquil said:


> If Pakistan wins today, India wins tomorrow that should mean India vs Australia final right?


 
seetha final pe pahuch gaye.

QF aur SF kaha gaya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Markus said:


> I cant see your lips, cannot mark your words and cant see the wall either.


 
You are so handicapped then....


----------



## Awesome

Zaki said:


> relax guyz, don't get over-excited
> 
> just relax and pray


 
Yes, don't forget Prayer, Pakistan's most consistent player!

---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 PM ----------




Markus said:


> seetha final pe pahuch gaye.
> 
> QF aur SF kaha gaya?


 
lol yeah I meant, QF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Zaher Abbas WC avg is 49.7
4X50
1x100


----------



## Markus

ashok321 said:


> You are so handicapped then....


 
Yes, if that makes you happy, then let be it.


----------



## Devil Soul

Johnson is getting a bit movement,,, not good signs..


----------



## Markus

Pakistan kya time pass kar raha hai.

4 or 6 maar ke, match khatam karo yaar.


----------



## Devil Soul

pulled for 4 ...


----------



## ashok321

*Ashwin, Raina likely to play West Indies
*


----------



## Al-zakir

Yallah. Khatam karo is Aussi ko.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Markus

*If Pakistan win today and India loose tomorrow then India Pakistan quarter final in Ahemedabad.*


----------



## Spring Onion

ashok321 said:


> *Ashwin, Raina likely to play West Indies
> *


 aby shokhay yeh extras ko kyun mention kar raha ha


----------



## Spring Onion

Markus said:


> *If Pakistan win today and India loose tomorrow then India Pakistan quarter final in Ahemedabad.*


 *
So Bhartis are praying for indian loss tomorrow ??*


----------



## Devil Soul

Pakistan require another 51 runs with 6 wickets and 21.0 overs remaining


----------



## Awesome

Markus said:


> *If Pakistan win today and India loose tomorrow then India Pakistan quarter final in Ahemedabad.*


 
India has to lose badly for that to happen.


----------



## Spring Onion

4444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Devil Soul

FOUR........................


----------



## Markus

Jana said:


> *
> So Bhartis are praying for indian loss tomorrow ??*


 
Absolutely.

666666666666. wat a shot?

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------




Jana said:


> 4444444444444444444444444444444


 
Chashma aagaya hai kya.

66666 ko 4444444 bana diya.


----------



## Al-zakir

Oh man. I am loving it. Dil khush ho gaya.


----------



## Areesh

It is a four yaar not a six...


----------



## Spring Onion

Areesh said:


> It is a four yaar not a six...


 
 bhartis andahy ho gaye hain bekhushi main


----------



## Markus

Asim Aquil said:


> India has to lose badly for that to happen.


 
Yes, otherwise it will Pak - Eng


----------



## Spring Onion

Markus said:


> Absolutely.


 
*Ok so that means Indian Team will try hard to lose to SA *


----------



## Devil Soul

131/4
46 reqd 120 balls


----------



## Areesh

Jana said:


> bhartis andahy ho gaye hain bekhushi main


 
Yeh kiyun khush hain???


----------



## jaunty

Markus said:


> *If Pakistan win today and India loose tomorrow then India Pakistan quarter final in Ahemedabad.*


 
I don't think so. If pak win they will finish topping the group so they will play England in case India lose tomorrow and if India wins they will play WI. 

India will either play Australia (win over WI) or SL in QF. Both will be tough matches.


----------



## Markus

Jana said:


> *Ok so that means Indian Team will try hard to lose to SA *


 
India has already lost to SA.

Tomorrow we must loose to WI.


----------



## Spring Onion

Asim Aquil said:


> India has to lose badly for that to happen.


 
Asim it means Indian team will deliberately lose that match


----------



## Devil Soul

These 2 guys need to stay & guide PAK over the finish line


----------



## Evil Flare

Devil Soul said:


> FOUR........................


 


where ??? i don't see any


----------



## Spring Onion

Markus said:


> India has already lost to SA.
> 
> Tomorrow we must loose to WI.


 
*yeh meant tomorrow's match *


----------



## Markus

Jana said:


> Asim it means Indian team will deliberately lose that match


 
Yes, playing Pak is better than playing Aus.

---------- Post added at 09:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 PM ----------

6666666666666666666666


----------



## Devil Soul

SIxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Areesh

Now it is a Six. Ab khush ho jao.


----------



## Spring Onion

Areesh said:


> Yeh kiyun khush hain???


 
 bekhush, na khush


----------



## Al-zakir

Now this is a SIX.


----------



## Awesome

India will most likely beat WI to play Australia

If it loses tomorrow it will most likely play SL

It if it loses horribly tomorrow then there is a India vs Pakistan.

Btw, Chikkkkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Mujeeb47

Bhai aj to bowling na kamal hi kr dya.


----------



## Markus

Australia ki band bajado.


----------



## Spring Onion

Asim Aquil said:


> India will most likely beat WI to play Australia
> 
> *If it loses tomorrow it will most likely play SL*
> 
> It if it loses horribly tomorrow then there is a India vs Pakistan.
> 
> Btw, Chikkkkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


 
 i would love to see SL kicking them out


----------



## Areesh

Mujeeb47 said:


> Bhai aj to bowling na kamal hi kr dya.


 
Aap ko ab pata chala hai.


----------



## Devil Soul

Asad is playing an excellent ing'g... he knows he needs to stay quiet & let Akmal do the hard hitting


----------



## Spring Onion

Markus said:


> Australia ki band bajado.


 
 if friendly troll was here he would have changed the spellings of the band


----------



## Markus

Match mein maza nahi aara hai.

Aus must take a hattrick.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*lol...Even my Family supporting pakistan today *


----------



## Spring Onion

outttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Markus

OUUUUUUUUUUUUUT


----------



## Devil Soul

Asad goes 46....


----------



## SAUD-404

Markus said:


> Australia ki band bajado.


Finally we agreed on some thing on this forum. oh we waited this after we lost 99 WC final to them


----------



## Hyde

batting all over for Pakistan


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Aussies ke


----------



## Markus

Afridi time.........


----------



## Spring Onion

so 38 runs to win . come on team


----------



## Roybot

Asad Shafiq looks like a promising batsman.


----------



## Awesome

So saad to see fiqa go.


----------



## SAUD-404

ASAD out!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Markus

If Pakistan loose from here, toh chulu bhar paani mein doob maro jaake.


----------



## American Pakistani

very bad, do we have any more batsmans?


----------



## Al-zakir

Let's Phatan bhai finish the job.


----------



## Durrak




----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Markus said:


> If Pakistan loose from here, toh chulu bhar paani mein doob maro jaake.


 
YAHA SE TO JEETENGE GE HIII....SHUBH SHUBH BOOL


----------



## SAUD-404

Let Finish this match PAKISTAN


----------



## Areesh

American Pakistani said:


> very bad, do we have any more batsmans?


 
Yes Afridi, A Razzaq, Wahab Riaz a lot of batting to come.


----------



## Markus

37 to get.


----------



## Spring Onion

Markus said:


> If Pakistan loose from here, toh chulu bhar paani mein doob maro jaake.


 
pehlay ap tau niklain chulu bhar pani say ab do do itnay pani main tau nai doob saktay na

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

over throw & PAK gets 2


----------



## Spring Onion

outttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Durrak

OUt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devil Soul

OUT>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> BOOM BOOM


----------



## Markus

Jana said:


> pehlay ap tau niklain chulu bhar pani say ab do do itnay pani main tau nai doob saktay na


 
Hum kal doobenge, aap aaj doob lo. 

shahid afridi OUUUUUUUUUUUUUT


----------



## ashok321

Shaheed afriqi shaheed ho gaya - only 2 runs.........pathetic, so cheap...

How is he a captain man ?


----------



## DaRk WaVe

WTH, 6 gone??


----------



## Al-zakir

A lot more over and wicket left so loosing is out of question.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Roybot

Mr non-dependable Ghabrane ki baat nahin hai, jab tak chota khatmal hai Pakistan will win.


----------



## forcetrip

So from Kamran akmal to Afridi... THe blaming continues...


----------



## Markus

DaRk WaVe said:


> WTH, 6 gone??


 
Yes, welcome to the thread.


----------



## Al-zakir

God dammit.


----------



## Areesh

Pakistan in danger.....


----------



## VelocuR

AFRIDI OUT 

LOL LOL !!!!


----------



## Al-zakir

Abbey!!! What is the rush. What the hell.


----------



## Markus

If Pakistan loose today, then its a very big joker team, seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

damn its over now


----------



## Devil Soul

34 needed.. am so pissed @ Afridi


----------



## Awesome

Solve all your problems using Ayat E Kareema ( Reciting Tasbi E Yunus 125000 times) « Simple Guide on Islamic Exorcism


----------



## riju78

On current form..I would rate Sri Lanka and SA as the top 2..


----------



## FreekiN

WTF AFRIDI


----------



## ashok321

Devil Soul said:


> 34 needed.. am so pissed @ Afridi


 
He is no good with the bat any more...

Ek baal me shaheed ho jata hai...this doom doom afriqi..


----------



## Markus

Al-zakir said:


> Abbey!!! What is the rush. What the hell.


 
Exactly, bad batting by Afridi.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Jana said:


> pehlay ap tau niklain chulu bhar pani say ab do do itnay pani main tau nai doob saktay na


 
IS mai chedne wali baat kya hai ?? sahi to bola hai markus nai..........even if india will loose frm same position baat to tab chulu bhar pani mai duub marne ki hi hai.....


----------



## Spring Onion

wtf so many morons in slip waiting for catches


----------



## iPhone

OH game phusaa diti aa afridi.


----------



## Spring Onion

Asim Aquil said:


> Solve all your problems using Ayat E Kareema ( Reciting Tasbi E Yunus 125000 times) « Simple Guide on Islamic Exorcism


 
heheheheh bhai log kab tak doan ka zor pe jeeto gay.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

31 runs chahiye aram se kheloo jaldi kya hai...


----------



## iPhone

just keep on taking singles now, please.


----------



## Markus

Australia ko harane waala koi paida hua hai ke nahi ???


----------



## ashok321

Jana said:


> heheheheh bhai log kab tak doan ka zor pe jeeto gay.


 
Best post of the day - roll the drums.........


----------



## Roybot

Jana said:


> wtf so many morons in slip waiting for catches


 
Only 11 players in the team


----------



## Areesh

Yeh afridi insan ka bacha kab banai ga???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

Any good stream left.


----------



## FreekiN

COME ON YO

WE HAD THIS IN THE BAG


----------



## Spring Onion

4444444444444444444444


----------



## UnitedPak

Sigh, Afridi is making a habit of this.

Required RR 1.59. Stick to singles.


----------



## Markus

4444444444444444


----------



## Devil Soul

4 lovely shot
24 more needed


----------



## Markus

Umar AKmal is last hope.


----------



## Roybot

Australia shud bring in Lee again, to have a last go.


----------



## Awesome

Jana said:


> heheheheh bhai log kab tak doan ka zor pe jeeto gay.


 
Rukna nahi hai parhti jao, sab milke 125000 karjayenge


----------



## Spring Onion

ashok321 said:


> Best post of the day - roll the drums.........


 

but your troll drumming is on since 2pm


----------



## Devil Soul

23 more needed now.... come on PAK


----------



## Spring Onion

Asim Aquil said:


> Rukna nahi hai parhti jao, sab milke 125000 karjayenge


 
sabr tasbi tau lenay do. ab unglian thak gaee hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UnitedPak

roy_gourav said:


> Australia shud bring in Lee again, to have a last go.


 

Must be unbearable for you to watch this :p


----------



## Al-zakir

Rushing would be suicidal. Signals will do the job.


----------



## VelocuR

Abdul Razzaq don't know how to bat ?


----------



## BJP*

I seriously wanted australia to lose this time... it is the only team which has not lost any game yet


----------



## Al-zakir

Just 23 more. Hold the damn nerve for Allah's sake.


----------



## Markus

Brett Lee ko loose motions ho gaya hya ?

Kithar hai bhai saab, dikh hi nahi raha hai.


----------



## Durrak

*22 more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111*


----------



## ashok321

@ Jaana...All I am doing is a favour to Pakistan and its people to highlight the weaknesses of this Doom Doom afridi without whom, Pakistan was much better....

If u win the WC with Afridi at helm - I will stop watching cricket for ever....


----------



## DesiGuy

i told ya...aus will win. 

now i am sure, they will win WC too. Go Aus Boys GO!!!


----------



## Roybot

UnitedPak said:


> Must be unbearable for you to watch this :p


 
Not really bro, I am supporting Pakistan


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Markus said:


> Brett Lee ko loose motions ho gaya hya ?
> 
> Kithar hai bhai saab, dikh hi nahi raha hai.


 
Lee ko maut a jae bus


----------



## Spring Onion

ashok321 said:


> @ Jaana...All I am doing is a favour to Pakistan and its people to highlight the weaknesses of this Doom Doom afridi without whom, Pakistan was much better....


 
our other players are as much unpredictable. he is a hitter and good with bowling


----------



## Archie

Yaar Bhaiyo yeh Aussie ki taisi kab hogi


----------



## Durrak

Bus light nhi jani chaie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

OMG is it out ?????????/


----------



## FreekiN

its out gg


----------



## ashok321

Jana said:


> our other players are as much unpredictable. he is a hitter and good with bowling


 
Look at his hitting so far in this WC - and he is a part time bowler with a wicket a match....


----------



## Spring Onion

Ak-47A said:


> Bus light nhi jani chaie


 
ohhhhhh shittttttttttttttttttt here at 9 it will go


----------



## Durrak

Jana said:


> OMG is it out ?????????/


----------



## Awesome

Jana said:


> sabr tasbi tau lenay do. ab unglian thak gaee hain


 
Aray haan tasbi, main toh aise hi shuru hua wa hoon, bass lagay raho... And duaon se jeetne se acha bhi koi aur jeetna hota hai?

Solve all your problems using Ayat E Kareema ( Reciting Tasbi E Yunus 125000 times) « Simple Guide on Islamic Exorcism


----------



## Devil Soul

21 from 78 .... come on PAK


----------



## Spring Onion

2222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## Durrak

Jana said:


> ohhhhhh shittttttttttttttttttt here at 9 it will go


 


Here too..............................I don't like highlights


----------



## Devil Soul

2 more to the score 19 needed


----------



## Markus

WIDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Devil Soul

wide given.. 18 more needed


----------



## Spring Onion

Asim Aquil said:


> Aray haan tasbi, main toh aise hi shuru hua wa hoon, bass lagay raho... And duaon se jeetne se acha bhi koi aur jeetna hota hai?
> 
> Solve all your problems using Ayat E Kareema ( Reciting Tasbi E Yunus 125000 times) « Simple Guide on Islamic Exorcism


 
&#1606;&#1614;&#1589;&#1618;&#1585;&#1612; &#1605;&#1616;&#1617;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1616; &#1608;&#1614;&#1601;&#1614;&#1578;&#1618;&#1581;&#1612; &#1602;&#1614;&#1585;&#1616;&#1610;&#1576;&#1612;

 surely

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Markus

Shaun Tait is a chu**** bowler.


----------



## Durrak

Jana said:


> &#1606;&#1614;&#1589;&#1618;&#1585;&#1612; &#1605;&#1616;&#1617;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1616; &#1608;&#1614;&#1601;&#1614;&#1578;&#1618;&#1581;&#1612; &#1602;&#1614;&#1585;&#1616;&#1610;&#1576;&#1612;
> 
> surely


 
Meri tou pehle ki *Nafil* bhi rahi hui hen P


----------



## Spring Onion

if we dont take power play are we going to get some bonus point ?


----------



## ashok321

Jana said:


> surely




Ye duaen 1971 me kahan gayi thi


----------



## Spring Onion

Ak-47A said:


> Meri tou pehle ki *Nafil* bhi rahi hui hen P


 
time pe parho na .


2 runs


----------



## Devil Soul

2 more added... 15 more needed


----------



## ashok321

Jana said:


> if we dont take power play are we going to get some bonus point ?


 
No bonus points....

Its recession time anyway


----------



## Areesh

Meri to tasbeeh bhi toot gayi. Match khatam nahi huva...


----------



## Durrak

Jana said:


> time pe parho na .
> 
> 
> 2 runs


 



Ab se time pr


----------



## Hyde

very difficult and tough match

still very unlikely to win


----------



## Spring Onion

ashok321 said:


> Ye duaen 1971 me kahan gayi thi


 
Allah says when you are divided and commit treason against your own state you are going to lose. in 71 thats what happened with us.


anyway you seem perturbed by the match  wake up its WC 11 not WC 1971.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

Areesh said:


> Meri to tasbeeh bhi toot gayi. Match khatam nahi huva...


 
Dadi ki utha len P


----------



## Spring Onion

Zaki said:


> very difficult and tough match
> 
> still very unlikely to win


 
Yes.. game of nerves for our team as always


----------



## Markus

Australia is not playing to its potential,. they are so lax in their bowling.

Wheres dat a**hole Brett Lee, he has dissapeared ?


----------



## Al-zakir

ashok321 said:


> Ye duaen 1971 me kahan gayi thi


 
Fiqar na kare. Hum hay na.


----------



## ashok321

Jana said:


> Allah says when you are divided and commit treason against your own state you are going to lose. in 71 thats what happened with us.
> 
> 
> anyway you seem perturbed by the match  wake up its WC 11 not WC 1971.



To overhaul such a low score does Pakistan has to sweat that much


----------



## Al-zakir

Only 14 more. Go Pakistan.


----------



## Spring Onion

Areesh said:


> Meri to tasbeeh bhi toot gayi. Match khatam nahi huva...


 
unglion ka joints pe karo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

Only 12 required.


----------



## Durrak

10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devil Soul

lucky Akmal... .. 10 needed


----------



## Awesome

Zaki said:


> very difficult and tough match
> 
> still very unlikely to win

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Markus said:


> Australia is not playing to its potential,. they are so lax in their bowling.
> 
> Wheres dat a**hole Brett Lee, he has dissapeared ?


 
he is saving the day for bharat dont worry


----------



## Evil Flare

Australia 176 (46.4 ov)
Pakistan 167/6 (39.0 ov)
Pakistan require another 10 runs with 4 wickets and 11.0 overs remaining


----------



## Markus

Brett Lee is back.

---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 PM ----------




Jana said:


> he is saving the day for bharat dont worry


 
Sehwag usko t*** dega.


----------



## Spring Onion

aa gaya brest lee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

9 needed now


----------



## iPhone

Maro oyi brett lee, nou. Badla lou sari wicktan da.


----------



## Roybot

Whats wrong with Razzaq these days, he used to be awesome. He looks high all the time.


----------



## Devil Soul

8 needed now .. come on PAK


----------



## Markus

Pakistan will be 10 points after today's game.


----------



## Al-zakir

8 more then kalas.


----------



## Devil Soul

Lee is bowling really quick


----------



## Spring Onion

guys dont play wrong shots leave the ball many to come just 9 runs needed


----------



## Roybot

Jana said:


> aa gaya brest lee


 
lmao That just sounds wrong coming from a lady!


----------



## Devil Soul

8 run needed from 60 balls


----------



## Markus

Australia is bowling way on the offside.


----------



## Devil Soul

7 needed now


----------



## Durrak

*777777777777777777777777*


----------



## Evil Flare

Pakistan require another 8 runs with 4 wickets and 57 balls remaining


----------



## Mujeeb47

8 runs more


----------



## Spring Onion

4444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Durrak

*333333333333333333333333333333333*


----------



## Devil Soul

44444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Durrak




----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Superb performance by Pakistan team.Played like true champions.

Pakistan and South Africa look like favourites at this time.


----------



## Spring Onion

44444444444444444444444444 we won mwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Evil Flare

Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet Gayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Areesh

Jeet gaye.


----------



## Al-zakir

Pakistan Zindabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Markus

WINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Devil Soul

MUBARRAKAAAN


----------



## Evil Flare

Shitttttttttttt


so much Firing here ...................


----------



## BJP*

congrats to pakistan for this match!!!


----------



## T-Faz

*Yesssssssssss*

Pakistan is on top.

We have won the world cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

KarachiPunk said:


> if it loses, i would personally fk you


 

before that happens, i would cut your dick....u punk.....


----------



## Spring Onion

yahooooooooooooooooooooo *in my street its heavy firing for the win *

daz daz daz

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

a very congratulations to everybody

Pakistan wins!!!!


----------



## Mujeeb47

Three runs


----------



## Spring Onion

Aamir Zia said:


> Shitttttttttttt
> 
> 
> so much Firing here ...................


 
heheheheh must be Pukhtuns heheheh daz daz daz


----------



## Areesh

Sub mil kar Ashok ko Sarhao. Isi tarah sai celebrations karo match kai jeetnai ki.


----------



## Devil Soul

TAKE THAT U AUSSIESSSS


----------



## Durrak

Jana said:


> yahooooooooooooooooooooo *in my street its heavy firing for the win *
> 
> daz daz daz




Same here jana g


----------



## American Pakistani

CONGRATULATIONS

AT LAST AUSSIES FACE DEFEAT


----------



## Evil Flare

Australia's proud undefeated run in World Cups finally comes to an end. Razzaq creams this through cover, calmly tucks his bat under his arm and walks off!


----------



## Awesome




----------



## American Pakistani

WILL PAKISTAN WIN THE CUP?


----------



## T-Faz

Where are those pessimist losers who kept picking on Pakistan.

& Davis who?


----------



## VelocuR

WE WON AFTER ALL BAD WEEKS !!







MITHAI EVERONE, bastard Aussies!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

Jana said:


> yahooooooooooooooooooooo *in my street its heavy firing for the win *
> 
> daz daz daz


 
Blackwater agents gone mad or what.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

*Dili Mubarakbad. Dil aur zehen khush ho gaya.*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## American Pakistani

I WISH I WAS IN PAKiSTAN.


----------



## Mujeeb47

J
E
E
T
.
G
Y
A
.
P
A
K
I
S
T
A
N


----------



## Evil Flare

Still Firing ....................


----------



## Imran Khan

fixxxxxx tha match isi ne pay kiya tha.lolllllllllllllll


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## Areesh

Ashok ko tapao.


----------



## T-Faz

Jana said:


> yahooooooooooooooooooooo *in my street its heavy firing for the win *
> 
> daz daz daz


 
Fire back Jana, fire back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## majesticpankaj

can anyone tell me the current standing int his group??


----------



## Awesome

[klashnikov]Thak thak thak thak[/klashnikov]


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

roy_gourav said:


> lmao That just sounds wrong coming from a lady!


 
That' s what even i was thinking. That didn't seem funny at all coming from a lady.


----------



## Markus

*Australia finish third*


----------



## VelocuR

majesticpankaj said:


> can anyone tell me the current standing int his group??


 
Pakistan first top postion !!


----------



## Awesome

3 more games to win for the WORLD CUP!!!!


----------



## DesiGuy

Pakistan win by four wickets Umar can take a lot of credit for steering the chase home with an unbeaten 44. Shafiq set it up with a patient 46 but Brett Lee and Jason Krejza aside, Australia were impotent. Finally, after 34 games without defeat in the World Cup, Australia have been toppled.


----------



## Pukhtoon

Damn People are gone crazy here ....Its Firing and Firing And juSt firing out here....


----------



## Durrak




----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Congratulations!!!


Great victory to end Australia's winning streak in the WC.


----------



## Markus

Pak - 1
SL - 2
Aus - 3
NZ - 4


----------



## VelocuR

why Afridi is hiding, use Younis Khan speaking with commentators.


----------



## Evil Flare




----------



## DesiGuy

EDIT: I was wrong, so congrats to the team. honestly, ALL respect to this time than any other.


----------



## Awesome




----------



## Karachiite

PAKISTAN ZINDABAD!!!!!!

WOOOT!


----------



## Al-zakir

I was really down today with Bd's performance but now I am not less happy. It feel really good to see Pakistan beat the crap out of Aussi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VelocuR

*It prove that Umer Akmal did NOT injured himself, it was just fake! 

Good job today !*


----------



## DesiGuy

*Intriguingly this sets up a likely clash between Australia and India in the quarters, while Pakistan will probably play West Indies.*


----------



## ashok321

Australia's streak is kaput....Now India would finish them when they meet......


----------



## pak-marine

bravo pk team .... good game 3 more too go 
Congrats all !


----------



## Evil Flare

as usual .. No news in Indian new websites

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon

Oh My god India vs Australia .. 

Congrats to Pakistan


----------



## ashok321

RaptorRX707 said:


> why Afridi is hiding, use Younis Khan speaking with commentators.


 
He did not do anything with the bat n ball.......he is therefore hiding...


----------



## ashok321

xenon said:


> Oh My god India vs Australia ..
> 
> Congrats to Pakistan


 
YES!

Australia would pack their bags, when India would be done with them...


----------



## SBD-3

Aaaj to maza aa gaya 
Punjabi main kehtay hain 
***dain Phar dayan gay!!!


----------



## T-Faz

As Inzi would say:

*Boys are looking good. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Durrak

Very good match indeed!!!!!!!!!!
Bht maza aya


----------



## VelocuR

*Afridi, i can't bear to watch his face after stupid SHOT for nothing!*


----------



## Cityboy

congratzzzzzzz Pakistan...wow..great victory to crush the kangaroos


----------



## T-Faz

Umar Akmal speaks Shakespearean English.

Didn't know that.


----------



## DesiGuy

*Amazing how simple Pakistan made it in the end. There is a man who deserves plenty of credit - Waqar Younis - and Osman Samiuddin has an excellent interview with him by. Plenty to savour and in time our YouTube channel will have interviews and whatnot so look out. *


----------



## Durrak

RaptorRX707 said:


> *Afridi, i can't bear to watch his face after stupid SHOT for nothing!*


 
Like always....................................


----------



## Burger Boy

Good win; however the performance by Misbah and Afridi was disappointing.


----------



## Stealth

koi tameez nahi hey Afrdi ko shalwaar kay naray say kheeel raha hey in presentation LOLzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

T-Faz said:


> Umar Akmal speaks Shakespearean English.
> 
> Didn't know that.


 

He was speaking good english or he was speaking like Inzi ?


----------



## riju78

Aamir Zia said:


> as usual .. No news in Indian new websites


 
two mins after the match finished u r checking Indian sites...come on man... and people say we r obsessed with Pakistan....enjoy ur victory and achievement...


----------



## Roybot

If India wins tomorrow, that'd mean Pakistan will play Windies in the quarter final. Should be cruizy for Pakistan, India plays Australia. If Windies win tomorrow Pakistan plays England and India plays Srilanka. Basically win win situation for Pakistan and loose loose situation for India. Congrats on the win Pakistan nonetheless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

During commentators interview- Man of the Match- Akmal said *"I am just faking myself and I didn't have any injure on arm wrist. It was just doing favor for Kamran Akmal, I worshipped him everyday more importantly than Pakistan. I am just glad Kamran involved today in the team, I played really well for Pakistan..."*

He finally bowled down on the grass, thanking to Allah in the end!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Ab agar QF aur SF main barish hojaye, hum aiwai Final main pohnch jayenge

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DesiGuy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Pakistan Zindabad. 

Chak de Patee 

Brilliant knock by Umar Akmal - Zabardast


----------



## DaRk WaVe

T-Faz said:


> As Inzi would say:
> 
> *Boys are looking good. *


 
& they diiid the jaab very wa-elll


----------



## T-Faz

Party at Lal Masjid in celebration of outstanding victory, drinks are on the house.


----------



## ZaYYaF

Congrats people! The TEAM won!


----------



## jaunty

Congratulation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Which means that if india wins tomorrow then its India vs Australia and if India loses its goinf to be India vs sri lanka. 

Guys which team do you think is easier to beat ?

I think it will be Sri lanka . So should i support west Indies tomorrow ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome




----------



## Roybot

RaptorRX707 said:


> During commentators interview- Man of the Match- Akmal said *"I am just faking myself and I didn't have any injure on arm wrist. It was just doing favor for Kamran Akmal, I worshipped him everyday more importantly than Pakistan. I am just glad Kamran involved today in the team, I played really well for Pakistan..."*



 Good one. Not sure if you are being sarcastic though. Never know with the Pakistani team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

During commentators interview- Man of the Match- Akmal said *"I am just faking myself and I didn't have any injure on arm wrist. It was just doing favor for Kamran Akmal, I worshipped him everyday more importantly than Pakistan. I am just glad Kamran involved today in the team, I played really well for Pakistan..."*

He finally bowled down on the grass, thanking to Allah in the end!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

nick_indian said:


> Which means that if india wins tomorrow then its India vs Australia and if India loses its goinf to be India vs sri lanka.
> 
> Guys which team do you think is easier to beat ?
> 
> I think it will be Sri lanka . So should i support west Indies tomorrow ?


 


Sri lanka is strong team but so is Aus....God Bless Indian team and dhoni...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

nick_indian said:


> Which means that if india wins tomorrow then its India vs Australia and if India loses its goinf to be India vs sri lanka.
> 
> Guys which team do you think is easier to beat ?
> 
> I think it will be Sri lanka . So should i support west Indies tomorrow ?




It got to be Australia, easy to beat....


----------



## DesiGuy

*Ponting, in that typically Aussie way, describes his team's batting effort as 'ordinary'. It was a lot less than that. Afridi on the other hand is full of bounding energy and when asked to explain his dismissal, smiles broadly and pleads "don't ask! don't ask!". Ah, how can you not love that man!? *


----------



## jaunty

QF scenarios ---

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Evil Flare

Ponting, in that typically Aussie way, describes his team's batting effort as 'ordinary'. It was a lot less than that. Afridi on the other hand is full of bounding energy and when asked to explain his dismissal, smiles broadly and pleads "don't ask! don't ask!". Ah, how can you not love that man!?


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

dhoni must be pis*ing his pants right now . lol


----------



## ashok321

2morrow big hitting from Indians...


----------



## iPhone

Congratulation to all Pakistanis. I had no doubt we'd win. Well, after seeing a total of 176 from Australia. And once the it was 20 needed to win with four wickets 

That's not important. Important this is we won and crashed Australia.


----------



## Rafi

T-Faz said:


> Party at Lal Masjid in celebration of outstanding victory, drinks are on the house.


 
We gonna get high tonight LoL


----------



## BJP*

Asim Aquil said:


> Ab agar QF aur SF main barish hojaye, hum aiwai Final main pohnch jayenge


 
agar final me bhi barish ho jaye to aap world cup bhi jeet jayenge.... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

aussie pride is dented none other than by green shirts in style

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

Aamir Zia said:


> Ponting, in that typically Aussie way, describes his team's batting effort as 'ordinary'. It was a lot less than that. Afridi on the other hand is full of bounding energy and when asked to explain his dismissal, smiles broadly and pleads "don't ask! don't ask!". Ah, how can you not love that man!?


 
bull shitt, how can you even love the man who nearly lost us the match by that silly , he just cant resist the six, has no feelings for the entire effect on the result...


----------



## farhan_9909

if india lose tomorrow will they will be out of WC?


----------



## Evil Flare

BJP* said:


> agar final me bhi barish ho jaye to aap world cup bhi jeet jayenge.... lol


 
No ,,, If its rain in Final .. Both team will share worldcup


----------



## kobiraaz

Congratz Pakistan! Want 2 c pakistan champion

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rafi

Wow when Pakistan plays the streets are empty - it seems like even the birds in the tree's are nervous, when the winning moment comes, the sound is deafening. Nothing like it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skies

Lots of Congratulations

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

My hopeful results:

Group B
SA
India
Eng
West Indies

Then its 

QF1: Pak vs WI
SF1: PAK vs SL​QF2: SL vs Eng
FINAL: Pak vs INDIA *WINNER: PAKISTAN*​QF3: SA vs NZ
SF2: SA vs Ind​QF4: Ind vs Aus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Why are there two quarter final matches in Bangladesh Bangali kahin frustration main pattharbazi naa kar dain phir


----------



## W.11

RaptorRX707 said:


> During commentators interview- Man of the Match- Akmal said *"I am just faking myself and I didn't have any injure on arm wrist. It was just doing favor for Kamran Akmal, I worshipped him everyday more importantly than Pakistan. I am just glad Kamran involved today in the team, I played really well for Pakistan..."*
> 
> He finally bowled down on the grass, thanking to Allah in the end!


 
this time u akmla is lucky, but next time we should better be ready for his substitute, this manner will only lead down the team


----------



## xenon

Ponting gonna break few TVs


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Great win.

Congratulations, Pakistan!


----------



## Awesome

BJP* said:


> agar final me bhi barish ho jaye to aap world cup bhi jeet jayenge.... lol


 
Unfortunately wahan khelna parega, otherwise they will split the cup between the two teams.


----------



## Spring Onion

T-Faz said:


> Fire back Jana, fire back.


 
lalay mine was also included in it  daz daz its so sweet sound when you fire for Pakistan hehehe


----------



## Rafi

CHAKE DE PHATE -------


----------



## Spring Onion

BJP* said:


> agar final me bhi barish ho jaye to aap world cup bhi jeet jayenge.... lol


 
final main ho na ho aaj hum nay mutr lia ha kisi pe kafi ha


----------



## Rafi

Jana said:


> lalay mine was also included in it  daz daz its so sweet sound when you fire for Pakistan hehehe


----------



## Roybot

Asim Aquil said:


> My hopeful results:
> 
> Group B
> SA
> India
> Eng
> West Indies
> 
> Then its
> 
> QF1: Pak vs WI
> SF1: PAK vs SL​QF2: SL vs Eng
> FINAL: Pak vs INDIA *WINNER: INDIA*​QF3: SA vs NZ
> SF2: SA vs Ind​QF4: Ind vs Aus


 

Fixed brah! I am so going to Mumbai if India Pakistan play in the final.


----------



## Pukhtoon

Kamran Akmal After winning the match

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11

pakistan final took revenge of the 99 final in a stylish way


----------



## Stealth

*"Bad Time for India"  If India will win tommorrow thn Q.Final will be India VS Australia LOLzzzz

isay bachnay kiliye tu istarhan ka group banaya gaya tha in ICC may (by Indian administration VETO power holder in ICC) lol kay match India VS Australia na ho before final LOLZzz*


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Jana said:


> final main ho na ho aaj hum nay *mutr* lia ha kisi pe kafi ha


 
Did you mean moot ?


----------



## Spring Onion

T-Faz said:


> Umar Akmal speaks Shakespearean English.
> 
> Didn't know that.


 
lalay he was speaking in urdu


----------



## The HBS Guy

Stealth said:


> *"Bad Time for India"  If India will win tommorrow thn Q.Final will be India VS Australia LOLzzzz
> 
> isay bachnay kiliye tu istarhan ka group banaya gaya tha in ICC may (by Indian administration VETO power holder in ICC) lol kay match India VS Australia na ho before final LOLZzz*


 
And what if India lose tomorrow?


----------



## Spring Onion

nick_indian said:


> Did you mean moot ?


 
ab pic post kee tau lalay nay ban kar dena ha.

---------- Post added at 09:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 PM ----------




The HBS Guy said:


> And what if India lose tomorrow?


 
 if you got out at 10 for all you may play with Pakistan otherwise even if you lose you are gonna play others in QF


----------



## Pukhtoon

Rafi said:


> Wow when Pakistan plays the streets are empty - it seems like even the *birds in the tree's are nervous*, when the winning moment comes, the sound is deafening. Nothing like it.


 

Coz they knew that there will be firing after winning.and it is heavy firing out here.


----------



## Rafi



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ZaYYaF

Haha! U. Akmal will call his mom and dad and then tell Rameez Raja how they feel in the next match. That made me laugh so hard!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Pukhtoon said:


> Coz they knew that there will be firing after winning.and it is heavy firing out here.


 
Exactly - bro, it's like Baghdad in the first gulf war.


----------



## BJP*

nick_indian said:


> Did you mean moot ?


 
ya mutr is sanskrit/hindi word for pee(toilet)
but I dont know what the whole sentence mean actually


----------



## T-Faz

Jana said:


> lalay mine was also included in it  daz daz its so sweet sound when you fire for Pakistan hehehe


 


Next time, fire a Rocket Launcher.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Jana said:


> *ab pic post kee tau lalay nay ban kar dena ha*.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> if you got out at 10 for all you may play with Pakistan otherwise even if you lose you are gonna play others in QF


 
Nah i was just confirming . Never heard that stuff coming from a woman . sounds a bit weird frankly .Dont mind .

Tc.


----------



## JanjaWeed

arrgghh.. sky sports cut u. akmal off! how was his i/view? was it funny??


----------



## Spring Onion

Rafi said:


> Exactly - bro, it's like Baghdad in the first gulf war.


 
 nah yara its normal here in my city heheheh we love it daz daz daz


----------



## T-Faz

Jana said:


> lalay he was speaking in urdu


 
lol, Urdu, English, same thing.


----------



## The HBS Guy

whom will india meet if they knowingly lose to west indies?


----------



## JanjaWeed

The HBS Guy said:


> whom will india meet if they knowingly lose to west indies?


 
sri lanka!! again in india though!!


----------



## Spring Onion

T-Faz said:


> lol, Urdu, English, same thing.


 
 hehehe yeh when he was talking about the other batsman's performance  

main Sydney ka test nahi jitwa saka Pakistan ko meray zehan main yahi chal raha tha ka wo hee performance revive karon" :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

BJP* said:


> ya mutr is sanskrit/hindi word for pee(toilet)
> but I dont know what the whole sentence mean actually


 

ofcourse i know what mutr/ moot means dude , I am from Delhi . lol

I was just confirming because i felt since it came from a woman , it probably meant something else but heck whatever .


----------



## T-Faz



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Spring Onion

*for Pakistan* for Pakistani crowd in SL and thank you Sri Lankans for the support


----------



## Rafi

Jana said:


> nah yara its normal here in my city heheheh we love it daz daz daz


 
I was talking about Jhelum - it goes crazy when Pakistan win, I could hear the crazy fire - on the phone lol. 

daz, daz daz here too babe. LoL.


----------



## The HBS Guy

JanjaWeed said:


> sri lanka!! again in india though!!


 
WoW! That's good isn't it?


----------



## ZaYYaF

Man! People are celebrating as if we have won the cup! Lovin' it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

*PAKISTAN ends Australia's 34 matches unbeaten run. Pointing said this Pool was boring. Now he can play Indians at Ahmadabad and find out the irritating Indian crowd. LOL*


----------



## Spring Onion

Rafi said:


> I was talking about Jhelum - it goes crazy when Pakistan win, I could hear the crazy fire - on the phone lol.
> 
> daz, daz daz here too babe. LoL.


 
heheheheh hum tau Peshawar main awain hee aslaha check karnay ka lia bhe daz daz daz kartay hain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Faz

Gift for the man of the match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

*ALLAH ka shukar ha yar *

sabse pahle tau sab* ALLAH* ka shukar ada karo

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Spring Onion

ZaYYaF said:


> Man! People are celebrating as if we have won the cup! Lovin' it!


 
Australia is a very professional and best team. Indeed its a good win for Pakistan even than WC winning

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

*Mubarkan mubarakan*

oye ladoo kahan hain


----------



## JanjaWeed

The HBS Guy said:


> WoW! That's good isn't it?


 
maybe.. SL's odi record in india is not that great compared to the OZ's. then again they won the only w/cup match they played against india in iindia.


----------



## Spring Onion

T-Faz said:


> Gift for the man of the match.


 
Khatoon samait ha tau khtamal ko day do aur agar iss banday samait ha tau apnay Afridi ko

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!! Chummi Baba is back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

Jana said:


> Khatoon samait ha tau khtamal ko day do aur agar iss banday samait ha tau apnay Afridi ko


 
Yeah dont worry, as long as we have your bank account details.


----------



## Mani2020

bohat bari izat ki bat ha jo kam koi team last 12 years se nahi kar saki we did it by the grace of *ALLAH*


----------



## Spring Onion

Mani2020 said:


> *Mubarkan mubarakan*
> 
> oye ladoo kahan hain


 





---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------




WAQAS119 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!! Chummi Baba is back


 
  khatamal ko karni ha ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

T-Faz said:


> Yeah dont worry, as long as we have your bank account details.


 
your not a Nigerian prince - are you


----------



## Mani2020

Jana said:


> ---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> khatamal ko karni ha ?


 
jana ji bohat tasty ha yar halan k yeh virtual mithaye ha lol


----------



## Jackdaws

I packed my fanstasy league team with Aussies - what a mess. Although I usually enjoy watching Australia lose - as an Indian I must admit, I would have preferred Pakistan losing. But congrats to the Pakistani fans nonetheless.


----------



## Spring Onion

Mani2020 said:


> jana ji bohat tasty ha yar halan k yeh virtual mithaye ha lol


 
colour say tau KP ki lagti ha


----------



## WAQAS119

Jana said:


> khatamal ko karni ha ?


 
agar uss ki kismat achi hui to!


----------



## Mani2020

Now the most important and interesting thing is that its gonns be a AUS vs Ind quarter final which indians were hoping not to happen specuially sidhu yesterday was hoping that it wouldn't be india vs AUS lol but now

icey kehtay hain eik teer se 2 shikar lol


----------



## WAQAS119

Mani2020 said:


> jana ji bohat tasty ha yar halan k yeh virtual mithaye ha lol


 
Yara! Mardan ka badayouni paray khao! Maza aa jay ga !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

Now, no problem for me to support Pakistan. Cos BD is out from my expectation and hope now, lol.


----------



## WAQAS119

Mani2020 said:


> Now the most important and interesting thing is that its gonns be a AUS vs Ind quarter final which indians were hoping not to happen specuially sidhu yesterday was hoping that it wouldn't be india vs AUS lol but now
> 
> icey kehtay hain eik teer se 2 shikar lol


 
According to Chummi baba India is gona win that match!


----------



## Spring Onion

Skies said:


> Now, no problem for me to support Pakistan. Cos BD is out of my expectation now, lol.


 
I already dedicated Pakistani win to BD and our supporting BD brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

sidhu k comments koi soun raha ha?


----------



## Spring Onion

WAQAS119 said:


> According to Chummi baba India is gona win that match!


 
But Indian team will try hard to lose badly so that they can play against Pakistan


----------



## Spring Onion

Mani2020 said:


> sidhu k comments koi soun raha ha?


 
yar yeh World Cup ha koi inter-district tournament tau nahi ka itni thaki hoi commentary koi sunta So we dint hear him rather opted for good commentators


----------



## Karachiite

Silencing the crowd and trashing India in Ahmedabad would be better.


----------



## ZaYYaF

WAQAS119 said:


> Yara! Mardan ka badayouni paray khao! Maza aa jay ga !


 
YUMMYY!!!


----------



## T-Faz

Rafi said:


> your not a Nigerian prince - are you


 
So you receive my e-mails too. 

Reply if you can, its all for your own benefit.


----------



## Mani2020

WAQAS119 said:


> According to Chummi baba India is gona win that match!


 
chummi mera khoon mat jala yeh keh k

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike2011

This is a useless match. A win before knockout games is very bad. Pakistan has no history winning continuously.


----------



## Jackdaws

Yea - it took 34 matches to defeat Australia. I don't see them losing 2 in a row. Let's see - hopefully Ahmedabad is a slow turning track - if it even remotely assists fast bowler, India will lose.


----------



## Spring Onion

T-Faz said:


> So you receive my e-mails too.
> 
> Reply if you can, its all for your own benefit.


 
   damn you also want to transfer the sum. bank of Africa


----------



## WAQAS119

Jana said:


> But Indian team will try hard to lose badly so that they can play against Pakistan


 
Chummi baba's prediction is about quarter finals!


----------



## Spring Onion

Jackdaws said:


> Yea - it took 34 matches to defeat Australia. I don't see them losing 2 in a row. Let's see - hopefully Ahmedabad is a slow turning track - if it even remotely assists fast bowler, India will lose.



its home ground so India must have laid the pitches according to own team


----------



## Paan Singh

Karachiite said:


> Silencing the crowd and trashing India in Ahmedabad would be better.


 
Silencing the crowd and trashing pakistan *in any place on earth* would be better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

WAQAS119 said:


> Chummi baba's prediction is about quarter finals!


 
hmmmmmmm wrak sha mara


----------



## LaBong

Jackdaws said:


> I packed my fanstasy league team with Aussies - what a mess. Although I usually enjoy watching Australia lose - as an Indian I must admit, I would have preferred Pakistan losing. But congrats to the Pakistani fans nonetheless.


 
I'd rather be watching a sore loser panter!  Congrats pakistan.


----------



## Spring Onion

Prism said:


> Silencing the crowd and trashing pakistan *in any place on earth* would be better


 
bwahahahahahahahaha but bharati crowd ko saanp uss wakt songta ha jab ap log har rahay ho


----------



## Rafi

T-Faz said:


> So you receive my e-mails too.
> 
> Reply if you can, its all for your own benefit.


----------



## Jackdaws

Jana said:


> its home ground so India must have laid the pitches according to own team


 
You can't change pitches overnight. Also, weather conditions also matter. For example, Bombay has always been known to support seamers.

---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------




Abir said:


> I'd rather be watching a sore loser panter!  Congrats pakistan.


 
I didn't get that one.


----------



## WAQAS119

Jana said:


> hmmmmmmm wrak sha mara


 
 da zama qasoor kho na day!


----------



## sur

Congrats....

Have FUN...
-


----------



## Rafi

Jana said:


> damn you also want to transfer the sum. bank of Africa


 

Lol.


----------



## LaBong

Jackdaws said:


> I didn't get that one.


 

Punter aka Ponting, I meant, don't we love watching someone wipe the *look I just have got laid* smile off Ponting's face!


----------



## Paan Singh

Jana said:


> bwahahahahahahahaha but bharati crowd ko saanp uss wakt songta ha jab ap log har rahay ho


 
vo to sab ke saath hota hai,
mujhe ab bhi newzealand wala match yaad hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

The HBS Guy said:


> Better an irritating crowd than a crowd which blows itself up.
> 
> LOL


 
Take your mug off this thread, if you can't be civil.


----------



## IceCold

Can any one tell what exactly happened between pointing and Pakistan cricket team members? I missed that part up.


----------



## Jackdaws

Abir said:


> Punter aka Ponting, I meant, don't we love watching someone wipe the *look I just have got laid* smile of Ponting's face!


 
I actually feel bad for Ponting these days. Constant defeats have humbled him - as has his lack of form. He has been pretty dignified and not looked for excuses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SAUD-404

Congratulations to all Pakistani's out there on this historic victory


----------



## Karachiite

Shameful behaviour from this bum Haddin. But again after looking at the history of these Aussies what can you expect?


----------



## LaBong

Jackdaws said:


> I actually feel bad for Ponting these days. Constant defeats have humbled him - as has his lack of form. He has been pretty dignified and not looked for excuses.


 
yeah its somewhat sad to see the demise of such a great team once.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

The HBS Guy said:


> Better an irritating crowd than a crowd which blows itself up.
> 
> LOL


 
LOL imagine natural fireworks in the backrounds . Paise ki bachat .


----------



## Karachiite

Rafi said:


> Take your mug off this thread, if you can't be civil.


 
Ignore these Bhartis, when they get destroyed in Quarter Finals by any team watch the dead crowd and stadium being lit on fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

Karachiite said:


> Shameful behaviour from this bum Haddin. But again after looking at the history of these Aussies what can you expect?


 
What was this about?


----------



## Rafi

Karachiite said:


> Ignore these Bhartis, when they get destroyed in Quarter Finals by any team watch the dead crowd and stadium being lit on fire.


 
Can't believe these guys, we are celebrating our team's success and these guys even troll in that.


----------



## Spring Onion

Mike2011 said:


> This is a useless match. A win before knockout games is very bad. Pakistan has no history winning continuously.


 
  yeh yeh yeh we senses how much it was useless lolzz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Bangla fighter said:


> Congratz Pakistan! Want 2 c pakistan champion


 
Guys we are arriving* Dhaka* in the QF.Your support is required there.


----------



## Rafi

Our Bengali brothers are gonna make it feel like it's Peshawar, Lahore or Karachi. LoLzz


----------



## Mani2020

Mike2011 said:


> This is a useless match. A win before knockout games is very bad. Pakistan has no history winning continuously.


 
you are a genius 

where have you been


----------



## Paan Singh

Karachiite said:


> Ignore these Bhartis, when they get destroyed in Quarter Finals by any team watch the dead crowd and stadium being lit on fire.


 
every crowd wats their team to win.
u are saying like that u ppl enjoy too much on loosing,like i saw ur media on newzealand match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

nick_indian said:


> LOL imagine natural fireworks in the backrounds . Paise ki bachat .


 

idiots who laugh and celeberate death of innocent people in Pakistan should be banned on forum immediately.

period.

and if you cant digest our win its not our fault you need to check some mental hospital for your ailment


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Karachiite said:


> Shameful behaviour from this bum Haddin. But again after looking at the history of these Aussies what can you expect?


 
Aussies think they are the only studs in Cricket. They try to play Cricket as if it is rugby .

Someone had to teach them a lesson . I am glad that after India in T20 world cup of 2007 , Pakistan has done it now in this world cup of 2011 .


----------



## Spring Onion

The HBS Guy said:


> I can't be civil to those who call my countrymen 'irritating'.
> 
> Sorry. I can't.


 
Take your crowd out of this thread we dont mind.

as far as your stadium crowd is concerned its one of the most irritating crowd no doubt about it.

the lack sportsmanship and lacking sense of appreciating good play from opposition


----------



## Karachiite

Prism said:


> every crowd wats their team to win.
> u are saying like that u ppl enjoy too much on loosing,like i saw ur media on newzealand match


 
Apni khair banao ab

Last 7 World Cup matches between India and Australia:

India = 0 Australia = 7


----------



## Mani2020

Today Pakistan team made *3 records*


----------



## Spring Onion

Prism said:


> vo to sab ke saath hota hai,
> mujhe ab bhi newzealand wala match yaad hai


 
lolzz we enjoyed that match very much


----------



## Paan Singh

Karachiite said:


> Apni khair banao ab
> 
> Last 7 World Cup matches between India and Australia:
> 
> India = 0 Australia = 7


 
look ur own record against aussies
and how much time u have won against us in WC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

WAQAS119 said:


> da zama qasoor kho na day!


 
mara no was the dukhman pa baray ka ho papay ma warkawa kan.

wrak dee shee zar the tournament na

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Jana said:


> idiots who laugh and celeberate death of innocent people in Pakistan should be banned on forum immediately.
> 
> period.
> 
> and if you cant digest our win its not our fault you need to check some mental hospital for your ailment


 
You called the Indian crowd irritating . 

Jahils who stereotype an entire nation and race of people should be immidietely banned on this forum .

When somebody returns it to you in kind you start crying . Please dont dish crap out if you cant take a hit yourself .

Secondly there is nothing undigestible about this victory . alot of people were expecting this because australia is not the same team as it was before and Pakistan has been playing well . There was nothing in my statement which would make any sane person think i was not being able to digest anyone's win .

You better get yourself excorcised , you are hallucinating stuff , you seem to be possessed.

P.S- I am not celebrating any real bomb blast ,so your whole idea of celebrating deaths falls flat .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh

Jana said:


> lolzz we enjoyed that match very much


 
i know,i seriously cant believe this...
i remember coz i posted video of akmal dancing in towel


----------



## Jackdaws

Jana said:


> Take your crowd out of this thread we dont mind.
> 
> as far as your stadium crowd is concerned its one of the most irritating crowd no doubt about it.
> 
> the lack sportsmanship and lacking sense of appreciating good play from opposition


 
I do recollect an Indian crowd in Chennai giving a standing ovation to Pakistan in that awesome test which Pakistan won despite Sachin's century. I also recollect a match on the 1989 Indian tour of Pakistan being called off after Pakistan was 19/3 because the Pakistani crowd starting pelting Indian players. So - let's face facts - it cuts both ways. The crowd in Pakistan is hardly Victorian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

interesting thing is if india wins from WI then india will play QF with AUS in dhaka , SL will play England in Ahmedabad and SA will play NZ in colombo means no hosting team will play at their home ground 

Aus,Pakistan,SL and South Africa will play in alien conditions hwere they havn't played before during WC while NZ and india will have the advatage of playing in condition which they have already know or played matches at


----------



## Spring Onion

Rafi said:


> Can't believe these guys, we are celebrating our team's success and these guys even troll in that.


 
 pait main hydrogen zida jama ho gaee ha kuch logon k


----------



## Mani2020

Prism said:


> look ur own record against aussies
> and how much time u have won against us in WC


 
For your kind info we have much better record against AUS in WC matches than any other team we have played 8 matches with AUS in WC ,and we have won 4 out of them while AUS also won 4 so we have 50% winning record against AUS .get your figures right before jumping


----------



## Spring Onion

nick_indian said:


> You called the Indian crowd irritating .
> 
> Jahils who stereotype an entire nation and race of people should be immidietely banned on this forum .
> 
> When somebody returns it to you in kind you start crying . Please dont dish crap out if you cant take a hit yourself .
> 
> P.S- I am not celebrating any real bomb blast ,so your whole idea of celebrating deaths falls flat .


 


Your irritating crowd is at work here too 


but anyway


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*

Everything was going well and civil on this thread unless few over excited members started insulting other countrymens....And as expected get some in retaliation...! So, no need to through trash on Indian crowd..! And most of you guys have noticed that almost all of Indian members are supporting pakistani team Including me..! So why the disturbance?? 

Anyway Congrats to Pakistan..! You deserve this Victory..!*


----------



## Spring Onion

The HBS Guy said:


> I'm not here to bandy crooked words with a low IQ pakistani chick especially one who is a member of the famed Zaid Hamid's gang of thugs.
> 
> You win the debate.


 
bwahahahahahah i still have some IQ while you have none so go eat your head i dont care neither i can cure your burning you are having over our win

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

*Why few people trolling with unnecessary BS? * 



Congrats to Pakistan. Now its like Pakistan is almost in Semis as its WI in the quarter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

Mani2020 said:


> For your kind info we have much better record against AUS in WC matches than any other team we have played 8 matches with AUS in WC ,and we have won 4 out of them while AUS also won 4 so we have 50% winning record against AUS .get your figures right before jumping


 
Australia is no longer the benchmark. South Africa is.


----------



## Mani2020

In tomorrow's match i m supporting india because i want india vs AUS .but due to india's poor record against AUS in WC may be india delibrately looses from WI to avoid clash with AUS in QF ,who knows


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Jackdaws said:


> I do recollect an Indian crowd in Chennai giving a standing ovation to Pakistan in that awesome test which Pakistan won despite Sachin's century. I also recollect a match on the 1989 Indian tour of Pakistan being called off after Pakistan was 19/3 because the Pakistani crowd starting pelting Indian players. So - let's face facts - it cuts both ways. The crowd in Pakistan is hardly Victorian.


 
Don't need to explain anything to anyone bro .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

Jana said:


> bwahahahahahah i still have some IQ while you have none so go eat your head i dont care neither i can cure your burning you are having over our win


 
Jana - some of these people don't know how to talk to women. Just ignore them.


----------



## Spring Onion

B_R_I_C said:


> *
> 
> Everything was going well and civil on this thread unless few over excited members started insulting other countrymens....And as expected get some in retaliation...! So, no need to through trash on Indian crowd..! And most of you guys have noticed that almost all of Indian members are supporting pakistani team Including me..! So why the disturbance??
> 
> Anyway Congrats to Pakistan..! You deserve this Victory..!*


 

oh please go and spare us of your rants here.

few days back foreign players also called Indian crowd irritating and noisy whats the fuss about it other than your uncalled offending here in this thread just because Pakistan won.

BTW most of you were hoping for Pakistan win in this match because you guys were under misunderstanding that India will play QF against Pakistan if Aussies lost.

so dont act like a well wisher of Pakistan we know how much you guys love and troll in our matches' threads


----------



## WAQAS119

Jana said:


> mara no was the dukhman pa baray ka ho papay ma warkawa kan.
> 
> wrak dee shee zar the tournament na


 
ko dai aouwatal no bookian paisay ba singa jorai!


----------



## alphamale

if every thing goes well then it will be ind vs pak semifinal at mohali( closest stadium to pak )


----------



## Paan Singh

Mani2020 said:


> In tomorrow's match i m supporting india because i want india vs AUS .but due to india's poor record against AUS in WC may be india delibrately looses from WI to avoid clash with AUS in QF ,*who knows*


 
ya who knows else then neighbors


----------



## Mani2020

Jackdaws said:


> Australia is no longer the benchmark. South Africa is.


 
lol as soon as you saw our good stats you changed your stance .for your kind info all the 4 matches we won form AUS in WC's came when AUS was on top of their game

and benchmarking SA lol what a joke a team who havn't yet reached the finals of any form of ICC event may it be WC,T20 or champions trophy ,a team which is known as chokers .always loose in tight situations ,you are bench marking that team 

to remind you AUS is still the number 1 team in ICC ranking and recently they beat england 6-1 ,and 6-1 needs something extra ordinary not any other team can do this with that ease. and they won from the same team that scored 338 against india


----------



## Spring Onion

Rafi said:


> Jana - some of these people don't know how to talk to women. Just ignore them.


 
lolzzz who cares dear. their abusive emails to me since few years are enough for me to understand where they are coming from.

anyway


----------



## Devil Soul

i think we need to file an official complain against hadin for pushing YK


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Jana said:


> Your irritating crowd is at work here too
> 
> 
> but anyway


 
What was this post for ?

You want me to applaud your dance performance ?

Go jana go ... hurrraaaa

shake it shake it ...


----------



## Spring Onion

alphamale said:


> if every thing goes well then it will be ind vs pak semifinal at mohali( closest stadium to pak )


 
hmmmm why they placed this condition of host teams will play Semis in their respective countries 

this is cheating


----------



## Mani2020

if AUS is so weak then why you guys were wetting your pants thinking of AUS vs India QF ,as your analysts who time n time again hoping for Aus to win today's match so india don't have to face AUS .


----------



## Jackdaws

Mani2020 said:


> lol as soon as you saw our good stats you changed your stance .for your kind info all the 4 matches we won form AUS in WC's came when AUS was on top of their game
> 
> and benchmarking SA lol what a joke a team who havn't yet reached the finals of any form of ICC event may it be WC,T20 or champions trophy ,a team which is known as chokers .always loose in tight situations ,you are bench marking that team
> 
> to remind you AUS is still the number 1 team in ICC ranking and recently they beat england 6-1 ,and 6-1 needs something extra ordinary not any other team can do this with that ease. and they won from the same team that scored 338 against india


 
You are right - Australia is a great team and your record against them in enviable. Congrats on your victory.


----------



## Rafi

nick_indian said:


> What was this post for ?
> 
> You want me to applaud your dance performance ?
> 
> Go jana go ... hurrraaaa
> 
> shake it shake it ...


 
Ask your own relatives to dance - she is a noble woman - if there was a competition for idiots - you would win every time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

nick_indian said:


> What was this post for ?
> 
> You want me to applaud your dance performance ?
> 
> Go jana go ... hurrraaaa
> 
> shake it shake it ...


 
I guess you are feeling at your home

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh

Jana said:


> hmmmm why they placed this condition of host teams will play Semis in their respective countries
> 
> this is cheating


 
mohali stadium 1 km door hai mere to,main te jam ke trolling karni hai pakistan de against


----------



## Mani2020

Jana said:


> lolzzz who cares dear. * their abusive emails to me since few years are enough for me to understand where they are coming from.
> *
> anyway


 
na kar yar


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Jana said:


> oh please go and spare us of your rants here.
> 
> few days back foreign players also called Indian crowd irritating and noisy whats the fuss about it other than your uncalled offending here in this thread just because Pakistan won.
> 
> BTW most of you were hoping for Pakistan win in this match because you guys were under misunderstanding that India will play QF against Pakistan if Aussies lost.
> 
> so dont act like a well wisher of Pakistan we know how much you guys love and troll in our matches' threads


 

Everyone knows who is Ranting here...! And yeah i am not here to explain anything to you...!

You can keep thinking whatever you want according to your level..! And it is reflecting from your posts..!

Geez! Some ppl are just too much!


----------



## gaurish

Mani2020 said:


> if AUS is so weak then why you guys were wetting your pants thinking of AUS vs India QF ,as you analysts who time n time again hoping for Aus to win today's match so india don't have to face AUS .
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> na kar yar


 
Congratulations to Pakistan for winning today.....

I think it is better we face aussie in QF as they will be easy to beat with their form... facing Pakistan or srilanka will be tough though then facing assuie or NZ


----------



## alphamale

Jana said:


> hmmmm why they placed this condition of host teams will play Semis in their respective countries
> 
> this is cheating


 
it was predeclared, cheating kis baat ki??????????


----------



## Paan Singh

Mani2020 said:


> if AUS is so weak then why you guys were wetting your pants thinking of AUS vs India QF ,as your analysts who time n time again hoping for Aus to win today's match so india don't have to face AUS .


 
i personally want india to loose tomorrow match to meet australia


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Rafi said:


> Ask your own relatives to dance - she is a noble woman - if there was a competition for idiots - you would win every time.


 
Thanks for reminding me she is a woman , you tend to forget because of the nature of her posts .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

Jackdaws said:


> You are right - Australia is a great team and your record against them in enviable. Congrats on your victory.


 
and if you think you are the only one to hold some stats in WC against us then for you let me share some stats

1- Sri Lanka never won in any WC match against Pakistan ,both teams played 11 matches so far in World Cups and Pakistan won all 11 matches

2- Pakistan never won any match from india in WC ,both teams came head to head 4 times and india was victorious all 4 times

3- India has never won any ICC champions trophy match from Pakistan ,both teams played 2 matches and india lost both 

4- India have won only 1 WC match against AUS 

5- South Africa never ever reached in finals of any ICC WC event

6- india has never ever beaten Pakistan in Sharjah


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Jana said:


> I guess you are feeling at your home


 
Well yeah as of now defence .pk is my home 

and as for my real home there is no member in my family called Jana . 

Its a lil thing called logic . Go run and grab a dictionary 



P.S- Look i am stopping here now. Its getting out of hand and i think you got my point even though you may not admit it . Next time be careful before generalising about Indians because we Indians too know how to respond to every person of every level , high or low .

This is my last reply to you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alphamale

Prism said:


> i personally want india to loose tomorrow match to meet australia


 
india will face aus if they win tomorrow's match not by losing.


----------



## Varad

Congratulations Pakistan. They deserved it thoroughly. And in their honor French air force has started fireworks in libya.. 
All the best to India for tomorrows match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

gaurish said:


> Congratulations to Pakistan for winning today.....
> 
> I think it is better we face aussie in QF as they will be easy to beat with their form... facing Pakistan or srilanka will be tough though then facing assuie or NZ


 
Come on man one bad performance by AUS and you are really under rating them .don't forget they have won all their group matches with ease .today Pakistan bowled very well which got better of them otherwise never under estimate AUS ,they are a very balanced side ,its just today they lost .believe me or not they will be hard nut to crack


----------



## gaurish

ricky ponting showed his sports man ship and kept up spirit of game with his dismisal


----------



## Mani2020

Prism said:


> i personally want india to loose tomorrow match to meet australia


 
if india loose tomorrow then it wil not meet Aus rather it will meet SL then ,


----------



## Spring Onion

Prism said:


> mohali stadium 1 km door hai mere to,main te jam ke trolling karni hai pakistan de against


 
 welcome jee welcome tameez nal karo trolling tay asi twano welcome kawan gay.


----------



## Rafi

Come on Pakistan - win the damned thing now.


----------



## Hyde



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

Jana said:


> welcome jee welcome tameez nal karo trolling tay asi twano welcome kawan gay.


 
yar tumhe sach ma aesi mails ati rahin hain?


----------



## Paan Singh

Jana said:


> welcome jee welcome tameez nal karo trolling tay asi twano welcome kawan gay.


 
main te apna kam pura karna hai
chahe kuj vi hojey


----------



## Spring Onion

alphamale said:


> it was predeclared, cheating kis baat ki??????????


 
it should not have been for any side keeping in view the pressure of the local crowd for the foreign opposite team.

the host nations' if reached semis should have been given neutral venues to play


----------



## Spring Onion

Mani2020 said:


> yar tumhe sach ma aesi mails ati rahin hain?


 
PM me your email i will forward you. just got one two days back from an abuse Indian troll who i guess got banned lolzzzz while those being received since 2007 are in large number. so their level is known to me already


----------



## alphamale

Jana said:


> it should not have been for any side keeping in view the pressure of the local crowd for the foreign opposite team.
> 
> the host nations' if reached semis should have been given neutral venues to play


 
chalo fer wagah border te match da intjam karwa daiye.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Mani2020 said:


> Come on man one bad performance by AUS and you are really under rating them .don't forget they have won all their group matches with ease .today Pakistan bowled very well which got better of them otherwise never under estimate AUS ,they are a very balanced side ,its just today they lost .believe me or not they will be hard nut to crack


 

I too believe defeating Australia will be tougher than sri lanka .

More so because now that they have lost one game they will come even harder at us .

I dont see them losing two matches on the trot.


----------



## Jackdaws

Mani2020 said:


> and if you think you are the only one to hold some stats in WC against us then for you let me share some stats
> 
> 1- Sri Lanka never won in any WC match against Pakistan ,both teams played 11 matches so far in World Cups and Pakistan won all 11 matches
> 
> 2- Pakistan never won any match from india in WC ,both teams came head to head 4 times and india was victorious all 4 times
> 
> 3- India has never won any ICC champions trophy match from Pakistan ,both teams played 2 matches and india lost both
> 
> 4- India never won a WC match against AUS .both teams played 7 matches and all 7 were won by AUS
> 
> 5- South Africa never ever reached in finals of any ICC event


 
That is incorrect - India did beat Australia in the 1983 World Cup. Also, South Africa won the inaugural Champions Trophy - an ICC event.


----------



## Jackdaws

23rd Match: Australia v India at Chelmsford, Jun 20, 1983 | Cricket Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo - India beating Australia in World Cup 

Final: South Africa v West Indies at Dhaka, Nov 1, 1998 | Cricket Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo - ICC Champions Trophy - won by South Africa


----------



## Mani2020

Jana said:


> PM me your email i will forward you. just got one two days back from an abuse Indian troll who i guess got banned lolzzzz while those being received since 2007 are in large number. so their level is known to me already


 
can't PM you coz i don't have that option also i don't use any email account now a days ,have one but don't open it often .

Yar this is ridiculous .you shouldn't have given them your id ,or now you can change it ,thats just unbelievable


----------



## Mani2020

Jackdaws said:


> That is incorrect - India did beat Australia in the 1983 World Cup. Also, South Africa won the inaugural Champions Trophy - an ICC event.


 
my bad i forgot to write icc WC event rather just wrote ICC event which also include champions trophy


----------



## truthseeker2010

alphamale said:


> if every thing goes well then it will be ind vs pak semifinal at mohali( closest stadium to pak )


 
No gentle man we wont be playing second semi, we would be playing first which is in COLUMBO!!!!!


----------



## Mani2020

truthseeker2010 said:


> No gentle man we wont be playing second semi, we would be playing first which is in COLUMBO!!!!!


 
no we are playing in DHAKA on coming Wednesday


----------



## Mani2020

yar yeh cable operators ne bhi aj hi strike karni thi


----------



## truthseeker2010

any aussie cricket fan over hear?


----------



## Mike2011

We all know pakistan is already in QF. Their intra team fighting will loose the match. They have great kamarn akmal, misab and yunis khan. All are having history of loosing match.

Cheer till QF match...you won't have anything after that.............................................


----------



## truthseeker2010

Mani2020 said:


> no we are playing in DHAKA on coming Wednesday


 
I AM TALKING ABOUT THE SEMI FINAL!!!!
Sorry brother but I am way too excited and I have a reason to be!!!


----------



## Rafi

Mike2011 said:


> We all know pakistan is already in QF. Their intra team fighting will loose the match. They have great kamarn akmal, misab and yunis khan. All are having history of loosing match.
> 
> Cheer till QF match...you won't have anything after that.............................................


 
Another troll - grow up son, leave these childish things behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mike2011

Rafi said:


> Another troll - grow up son, leave these childish things behind.


 
Whatever...... Facts are bitter as usual. Enjoy


----------



## Spring Onion

Mike2011 said:


> We all know pakistan is already in QF. Their intra team fighting will loose the match. They have great kamarn akmal, misab and yunis khan. All are having history of loosing match.
> 
> Cheer till QF match...you won't have anything after that.............................................


 
bwahahahahahah we are enjoying your irritation here. it doesnt matter if we lose QF as beating Australia specially getting them bowled at 177 is a good performance specially when the other team is the best professional one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Mani2020 said:


> yar yeh cable operators ne bhi aj hi strike karni thi


 
That was the best thing we had after a long time. No crap star plus soaps, no news channels' nonsense wrestling talk shows  no lota talks lolzz

only great PTV and great match followed by great songs by Junoon and Ali zafar

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mike2011

Jana said:


> bwahahahahahah we are enjoying your irritation here. it doesnt matter if we lose QF as beating Australia specially getting them bowled at 177 is a good performance specially when the other team is the best professional one.


 
I am not irritated BTW. I am just reminding the truth and facts about ur team..

We know if pakistan wins QF, Afridi will be perment captain, so YK and Misab will not make it happen.


----------



## Rafi

Mike2011 said:


> I am not irritated BTW. I am just reminding the truth and facts about ur team..
> 
> We know if pakistan wins QF, Afridi will be perment captain, so YK and Misab will not make it happen.


 
Worry about your own team, and let us worry about ours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike2011

Rafi said:


> Worry about your own team, and let us worry about ours.


 
Well our team is very professional, we hardly see any in fighting public.


----------



## Paan Singh

Jana said:


> That was the best thing we had after a long time. *No crap star plus soaps,* no news channels' nonsense wrestling talk shows  no lota talks lolzz
> 
> only great PTV and great match followed by great songs by Junoon and Ali zafar



dont u watch those??
i also dont watch those,very irritating.
but quite famous in pakistan also among ladies who have a lot of time to pass


----------



## Spring Onion

Mike2011 said:


> I am not irritated BTW. I am just reminding the truth and facts about ur team..
> 
> We know if pakistan wins QF, Afridi will be perment captain, so YK and Misab will not make it happen.


 
 same can be said for dhoni who was criticisng his batsmen for the loss .


----------



## Spring Onion

Prism said:


> dont u watch those??
> i also dont watch those,very irritating.
> but quite famous in pakistan also among ladies who have a lot of time to pass


 
oh no man i dont watch that crap its soooooooooo irritating even if you are passing by and have a glance. yeh quite popular here


----------



## Mani2020

Jana said:


> That was the best thing we had after a long time. No crap star plus soaps, no news channels' nonsense wrestling talk shows  no lota talks lolzz
> 
> only great PTV and great match followed by great songs by Junoon and Ali zafar


 
Yar tumhe nahi pta manai sidhu ka reaction dekhna tha aj ,samjha karo


----------



## Mani2020

yar PTV pe tau har wakt eik tractor dikhatay rhate hain.1 tractor hota ha aur eik kissan aur woh kehta ha "aiye aj main apko tractor chalana sikhaon ,aj dekhtay hain k kahiton ma tractor kese chalaya jata ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alphamale

Mani2020 said:


> Yar tumhe nahi pta manai sidhu ka reaction dekhna tha aj ,samjha karo


 
well, he was praising pakistan very much esp the bowlers, he was flattered by pak performance.


----------



## ZaYYaF

Mani2020 said:


> yar PTV pe tau har wakt eik tractor dikhatay rhate hain.1 tractor hota ha aur eik kissan aur woh kehta ha "aiye aj main apko tractor chalana sikhaon ,aj dekhtay hain k kahiton ma tractor kese chalaya jata ha


 
Haha! Remember PTV 2, and that programme in which the presenter talks like this " Ye tractor hey. Is ke char payye hotey hein. Ye hal chalane ke kam ata hey....."


----------



## ashok321

Jana said:


> oh no man i dont watch that crap its soooooooooo irritating even if you are passing by and have a glance. yeh quite popular here


 
Jana samjha karo (dear)


----------



## truthseeker2010

Mike2011 said:


> We all know pakistan is already in QF. Their intra team fighting will loose the match. They have great kamarn akmal, misab and yunis khan. All are having history of loosing match. Cheer till QF match...you won't have anything after that............................................



The same is with your sachin, dhoni and yuvraj!


----------



## truthseeker2010

Mike2011 said:


> Well our team is very professional, we hardly see any in fighting public.


 
Yes Yes exactly should I remind you of Harbajan sreesanth incident. And about your professionalism you set a great example in your match against England.


----------



## Rafael

Mike2011 said:


> Whatever...... Facts are bitter as usual. Enjoy


 
Betta moon mein choosni daalo or sooo Jaoo....Or raaat ko pishii ker ke sonna...roz bister kharaaab ker deteyy ho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wali87

roy_gourav said:


> Fixed brah! I am so going to Mumbai if India Pakistan play in the final.



And what makes you think india will beat australia lol.. Billi ko cheechron ke khwaab


----------



## SBD-3

Mike2011 said:


> Well our team is very professional, we hardly see any in fighting public.


 
Yeah well we'll see what happens as we are not the ones facing Aussies in QFs now, the one who will shoud worry about it. What makes me happy is that one of the favorites will be knocked out!!! making path clearer for Pakistan


----------



## SBD-3

If India is convincingly beaten by WI then we may also have Pakistan India Quarters


----------



## Skies

So, PK is coming in Dhaka in 23 March. Nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

---------- Post added at 02:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 AM ----------







brilliant catch ...!


----------



## Secret Service

---------- Post added at 02:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 AM ----------


----------



## Secret Service




----------



## salman nedian

Just received a message from a friend...'Pakistan has beaten the Aussies like Indians beat minnows' 

Anyways, Its good that we are playing our QF at Dhaka which will be a favorable destination for us. Crowd and conditions will support us and more importantly we will be playing on 23rd march which is 'Pakistan Day'


----------



## Manticore

congrats pak!!


----------



## Super Falcon

well still we have havoc in our batting i think if we need to win this world cup younis and misbah is going to be the ones on whom pakistan can count on kamran is good in opening but hafeez we cant rely on him so we need younis and misbah keep scoring 50 or 70 for next 3 games if we need to win this cup and asad has to improve little bit too he is right doing all things but their is room for improvement for next game and afridi your batting like this won help the cause for team in crunch situation razzaque will not alwys going to win us matches so when he fails you can do the job both of you have to share the responsibility and be ready always playing last 15 overs not just hitting but sensible batting which ever team take more single and double for sure going to win this cup becoz with ones and twos opponent team is not settle and even if you loose wickets you willl have desire score anyway in bowling we need to improve too wahab is a weak link he has to improve otherwise junaid is sitting and rearing to go and fielding should also be improved yes we done better today but we know pakistan fielad well in one game and do bad fielding in 50 games so we need to think more on this too


----------



## BATMAN

T-Faz said:


> I still have nightmares about the 1999 world cup final when Pakistan took money to loose the match.
> 
> That was the worst day in the 90's for me.


 
I believe your nightmares have just started.


----------



## SSGPA1

*Hai Jazba Junoon To Himat Na Haar *Hai Jazba Junoon
To Himmat Na Haar
Justajoo Jo Karey Woh
Chuay Asmaan 
Mehnat Apni Ho Gi
Pehchan Kabhi Na Bhoolo
Sab Ki Nazron Mein
Pakistan
Kabhi Na Bhoolo 
Pakistan Hai Tumhara
Pakistan Hai Humara 
Apna Ghar
Apni Sar Zameen
Sab Kuch Hai
Bas Yaheen
Itna To Hai Hum Ko Yakeen 
Barhna Hai
Aagey Har Kadam
Jab Tak Hai Dam Mey Dam
Ho Gi Kabhi Himmat Na Kam 
Hai Jazba Junoon
To Himmat Na Haar
Justajoo Jo Karey Woh
Chuay Asmaan 
Mehnat Apni Ho Gi
Pehchan Kabhi Na Bhoolo
Sab Ki Nazron Mein
Pakistan
Kabhi Na Bhoolo 
Pakistan Hai Tumhara


----------



## W.11

Areesh said:


> Sub mil kar Ashok ko Sarhao. Isi tarah sai celebrations karo match kai jeetnai ki.


 
haha and not to forget your word *'sattai baz'* lolzzzz


----------



## W.11

DesiGuy said:


> before that happens, i would cut your dick....u punk.....


 
bwahahahahahahahaha, r u ready???????


----------



## Mani2020

ZaYYaF said:


> Haha! Remember PTV 2, and that programme in which the presenter talks like this " Ye tractor hey. Is ke char payye hotey hein. Ye hal chalane ke kam ata hey....."


 
yeah who can forget that lol even people like to have fun repeating these lines whenever someone talk about PTV


----------



## JonAsad

Its a really nice feeling to be on top of the group- although it broke 1 billion hearts- who cares -

One more thing- The commentators should understand- and its duty of our Pakistani commentators to tell them- that when a Pakistani player bows down on the ground after a win or making century- he is not kissing the ground- he is doing a Sajda- to thank his almighty Allah-

These Ramiz Rajas and Wasims Akrams disappoints me- They should be little bit belligerent and selfish- the westerns commentators are racist and are never neutral-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Paan Singh

Glorious Resolve said:


> Its a really nice feeling to be on top of the group- although it broke 1 billion hearts- who cares -
> 
> One more thing- The commentators should understand- and its duty of our Pakistani commentators to tell them- that when a Pakistani player bows down on the ground after a win or making century- he is not kissing the ground- he is doing a Sajda- to thank his almighty Allah-
> 
> These Ramiz Rajas and Wasims Akrams disappoints me- They should be little bit belligerent and selfish- the westerns commentators are racist-


 
flag ka bhoot utar gya janab


----------



## JonAsad

Prism said:


> flag ka bhoot utar gya janab


 
bhai ji- sanction lag gai hai -


----------



## Mani2020

salman nedian said:


> Just received a message from a friend...'Pakistan has beaten the Aussies like Indians beat minnows'
> 
> Anyways,* Its good that we are playing our QF at Dhaka which will be a favorable destination for us*. Crowd and conditions will support us and more importantly we will be playing on 23rd march which is 'Pakistan Day'


 
I might disagree with that ,i think we were having a very good experience of Colombo ,our bowling was clicking,the pitch was very suitable with our style of bowling,our batsman very familiar to the conditions and very batting ok in colombo also the crowd support was great .

And Pakistan has the best record of any outside country in colombo .

Dhaka might have very good batting conditions but WI or Eng who are possibilities for us in QF have already played their matches in Dhaka so have adopted the conditions


----------



## Mani2020

Glorious Resolve said:


> Its a really nice feeling to be on top of the group- although it broke 1 billion hearts- who cares -
> 
> One more thing- The commentators should understand- and its duty of our Pakistani commentators to tell them- that when a Pakistani player bows down on the ground after a win or making century- he is not kissing the ground- he is doing a Sajda- to thank his almighty Allah-
> 
> These Ramiz Rajas and Wasims Akrams disappoints me- They should be little bit belligerent and selfish- the westerns commentators are racist and are never neutral-


 
Yar our commentators don't jump over the moon coz they know "you never know with Pakistan team" they can brilliant in one day and ordinary on another day ,just compare the performance of Pakistan in NZ match and yesterday's match .look at the fielding .

But wasin akram gets excited sometime i hear him saying excited stuff when Pakistan wins but with ramiz raja yeah he controls his emotions and best try or atleast pretend to be neutral


----------



## Paan Singh

Glorious Resolve said:


> bhai ji- sanction lag gai hai -


 
baat aajkal ban nahi rahi thi


----------



## baker

thanks to pakistan to end Australian supremacy in WC


----------



## Mani2020

baker said:


> thanks to pakistan to end Australian supremacy in WC


 
much appreciated


----------



## ZaYYaF

I think these commentators are quite harsh on Pakistani team. They were calling Afridi a maniac, when he had not even come for bat. Though he did justify their claims by that irresponsible shot, but then his captaincy was top notch yesterday. Also the things they said about how he celebrates and how the boys get together. Truly these professionals don't deserve to say such things.


----------



## W.11

ashok321 said:


> He did not do anything with the bat n ball.......he is therefore hiding...


 
what a sore loser, hey loser afridi is a captain, leading a winning team is a big achievement 

dont become like raymond davis here


----------



## Gold1010

OMG NO USE CHEATED FFS lol joking , grats whats with both the teams being dicks lol

hopefully ponting can finally go?

on a good note Western force won

lets hope for PAK vs Ind final...if australia get knocked out


----------



## Jango

the commentator said that akmal is frentic.....and afridi...well he is a maniac and razzaq is a cool head but it is in his nature to hit the balls....what a joke!!....afridi might not have scored but his bowling was top notch and his captaincy was also very good....so it is not good to be biased...if thats the case then wasim akrma can also do some patriotic commentary!


----------



## Jango

waqar younis said that sri lankan pitches are very unpredictable and have variable bounce but the indian and bangladeshi pitches are good and trustable!....lets hope all goes well


----------



## ashok321

It would be West Indies vs Pakistan, 269 can not be chased by WI on such a pitch...

So Pakistan gets a halwa in the form of WI, and sails through to the semis...


----------



## Mani2020

ashok321 said:


> It would be West Indies vs Pakistan, 269 can not be chased by WI on such a pitch...
> 
> So Pakistan gets a halwa in the form of WI, and sails through to the semis...


 
remember Gayle and Chanderpaul are not playing today also Roach was also not there and against Pakistan they will have their guns back


----------



## Mabs

@ T-Faz

Was it ever proven that they took the money or you are just going with your gut feeling here? It was really sketchy though to see Wasim Akram smile so blatantly while standing on that stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Mani2020 said:


> Dhaka might have very good batting conditions but WI or Eng who are possibilities for us in QF have already played their matches in Dhaka so have adopted the conditions


 
By the way Pakistan has also played one warm up match in Dhaka against BD before the start of WC.


----------



## Mani2020

Areesh said:


> By the way Pakistan has also played one warm up match in Dhaka against BD before the start of WC.


 
but its difficult to play on a wicket in different condition after playing 5 matches on trot in conditions which were totaly opposite


----------



## Mujeeb47

In last 14 years , Austrialia only lost two matches in world cup and both from Pakistan. Pakistan always unpredictable.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sur

When Pakistan wins over Australia...
-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secret Service

sur said:


> When Pakistan wins over Australia...
> -


 
hahahaha...i will do same when Pakistan win world cup


----------



## WAQAS119

sur said:


> When Pakistan wins over Australia...
> -




lol, that was good!


----------

